# October 2020 Challenge - Tall and Skinny Shimmy



## szaza (Oct 3, 2020)

Welcome to the October 2020 SMF Soap Challenge. This month’s challenge is the Tall and Skinny Shimmy.

First of all, sorry for the delay, we just moved besides being busy, I didn’t have internet to upload the challenge, but at last, here it is!

PLEASE READ ALL RULES for the challenge.

*SMF Challenge General Rules*

1. To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and have been a SMF member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this).

2. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign-up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry. The sign-up list will be posted in this thread.

3. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be sent by private message (via SMF conversations) to registered participants ONLY, so please check your messages when the voting begins.

4. Please do not post photos of your entry until the entry thread is opened. Non-entry photos are always welcome and may be posted in this thread. The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts (other than your entry) where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members, and provide helpful hints you learned along the way.

5. Your soap must be made after the monthly challenge has been announced.

6. You are allowed to change your entry photo until the entry thread closes. If you decide you want another try after you post your entry, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

7. In the spirit of advancing our soap making skills, all members who sign-up for an SMF Challenge do so with the expectation that they will make every attempt to make a soap for the challenge. Writing about your experience in the challenge is encouraged. By doing so, each participant has a better knowledge of your process when voting. We do understand that sometimes things come up in our lives and throw our plans out of whack, however signing up with no intent to participate and only to vote is not in the spirit of the challenges and is not allowed.

8. Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced), but please do post your experiences in the main Challenge thread and be prepared to be encouraged to continue trying.

9. Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please keep your comments polite.

· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The entry thread will open on *October 21, 2020 * (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter).

· After the closing date on *October 27, 2020 at 11:59 pm GMT* the winning entry will be chosen using Survey Monkey. Voting will be open from* October 28 through October 30, 2020 at 11:59 pm GMT*, and the winner will be announced on* October 31, 2020*. There is no prize attached to this challenge.

· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload pictures of your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We always love to see anything you have created.

· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfill the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible, your entry will not be included in the voting.

· All the challenge mods reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.


*SPECIFIC RULES FOR THE October, 2020 CHALLENGE*
1. You will make a soap by alternating pouring on opposite sides of your mold, while elevating the other side to create a curved S-shape through the middle of the soap (see instruction videos)

2. You can choose how many alternating wall pours you do (/blobs you make), but it should be a minimum of 5.

3.  There’s no minimum amount of colors to be used for this challenge. I think this technique will benefit greatly from using at least 3 colors, but I’m curious if anyone can make a pretty soap with only 2.. or even just one color with a pencil line and/or a ghost swirl?

4. You can choose to do one color or multiple colors per wall pour, for example by doing an in the pot swirl or by alternating colors within the wall pour (e.g. doing 2 or 3 pours with different colors on one side before switching to the other side).

5. This technique works best in a tall and skinny mold. Use of a regular loaf mold is discouraged, but will not lead to disqualification.

6. Your entry picture should include at least 2 soaps from the same batch.

*Helpful tips:*
1. A very light trace is essential for this technique. It simply doesn’t work with medium or thick trace.

2. Make sure to pour along the wall of the mold.

3. Tilting the mold can be done with different tools and it takes a bit of experimentation to find out which thickness gives the best shimmy (higher tilt = more shimmy). A pencil has worked reasonably well for me, but I might go a bit thicker next time.

4. Dividing your batter into equal portions for the wall pours helps to get an equal distribution of ‘blobs’ to make a nice shimmy through the middle of the soap. Remember to account for a bit of loss of batter when dividing your soap (it’s impossible to get all your soap out of the pot and you don’t want to end up with one smaller blob at the end).

5. It helps to draw a color plan and line up your colors in pouring order, so you don’t get confused. It may sound silly, but pouring can get a bit confusing at times (especially with more elaborate color schemes)

6. Keep a hanger tool ready in case your batter accelerates. As mentioned before, this technique does not work when trace gets too thick, but a failed shimmy can easily become a beautiful hanger swirl!

7. Don’t worry if you mess up the pour, failed attempts can sometimes be just as pretty as successful ones (or prettier)

8. If you decide to do multiple pours with different colors before switching to the other side, be aware that the shimmy might be less pronounced, because you pour smaller amounts of batter with each pour than when you pour one wall pour/‘blob’ all at once (bigger pour = more shimmy in my experience). You could try to counteract this by tilting your mold more.

9. It is possible to do many different colored pours before switching sides (I’ve done up to 8). If you do a reasonable amount of pours per side/‘blob’ (say 3 different colors), making individual cups of soap for each individual color pour is probably the best way to go (so if you do 7 wall pours/‘blobs’ with 3 different color pours before switching sides, you would make 21 cups of soap). If you want to do a lot of different color pours before switching sides, putting your mold on a scale to weigh the amount you pour can help, so you don’t have to measure out a gazillion tiny amounts of soap in individual cups.

10. Although it’s important to make sure that the amount of soap poured before switching sides is equal every time (see tip 4), you can use different amounts of different colors within each ‘blob’ when doing multiple color pours before switching sides (for example, color 1: ¼ cup, color 2: ¼ cup, color 3: ½ cup -  switch sides - and again color 1: ¼ cup, color 2: ¼ cup, color 3: ½ cup – switch). I’m not sure how to explain this well, please ask if something is not clear!

11. This technique can be combined with other techniques. I already mentioned an in the pot swirl, pencil lines or maybe even a ghost swirl (haven’t seen the latter yet!). Embeds are also possible and I can imagine a tiger stripe or one pot wonder technique could also be a fun combo with the tall and skinny shimmy. Be creative!

12. If you don’t have a tall and skinny mold, rather than using a regular loaf mold consider making your own mold from cardboard. It’s really easy and you can choose the size you want. You can cover the cardboard in tape to prevent it from losing shape in case some batter would seep out of your (paper) liner. I also tape the ends of my parchment paper liner, to prevent batter from seeping out. You can either use a cardboard (cereal) box with the right dimensions or make one from scratch to the dimensions you want (frozen pizza boxes work well)


Good luck everyone, and have fun! I'm looking forward to seeing what you make.


----------



## szaza (Oct 3, 2020)

*Technique videos:*

Basic shimmy: one color on each side


3 equal sized different color pours before switching


Unequal different color pours: small outline along each ‘blob’:


Unequal different color pours including an in the pot swirl


Embeds


*Inspiration pictures:

My attempts:*
-First, failed attempt



-Left to right: ITP swirl, thick trace+hanger, medium trace, several pours per side, several pours per side



*Other people’s work:*

-Regular (one pour per side) tall and skinny shimmy:
By seifen im glück:



By 1978 soap:
Login • Instagram
By tekbirdsoaps:
Login • Instagram

ITP swirl:
ITP swirl+embeds by Sud Scents:
Login • Instagram
another one by Sud Scents:
Login • Instagram
by Sugar Maple Soap:
Login • Instagram
by FernValleyBotanics:
Login • Instagram

Regular+ITP swirl by littlelathershack:
Login • Instagram

-Multicolor wall pours:
By Traumbubbles:
Login • Instagram
By shurumzurum:
Login • Instagram
By Elysian Acres soap:
Elysian Acres Soap

-Ombre
by Bnature soap:




by art_nature_soap:
Login • Instagram

-Pencil lines
by infusions handmade soap





- ‘failed’ pour:
By creamyobsession:
Login • Instagram

(I had trouble inserting pictures from IG and FB, so I left the link. If I get it figured out, I'll edit to add the pictures)


----------



## szaza (Oct 3, 2020)

Sign up list (please copy this list and add your name at the bottom):

1.


----------



## earlene (Oct 3, 2020)

1. earlene - Thank you, szaza.  I've been meaning to try this again.  Didn't turn out so well the first time.
2.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Oct 3, 2020)

1. earlene - Thank you, szaza. I've been meaning to try this again. Didn't turn out so well the first time.
2. MarnieSoapien - I'm not tall or skinny but I think I can make a shimmy!


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 3, 2020)

1. earlene - Thank you, szaza. I've been meaning to try this again. Didn't turn out so well the first time.
2. MarnieSoapien - I'm not tall or skinny but I think I can make a shimmy! 
3. bookreader451 - I tried this before but, I definitely need a second go!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 3, 2020)

1. earlene - Thank you, szaza. I've been meaning to try this again. Didn't turn out so well the first time.
2. MarnieSoapien - I'm not tall or skinny but I think I can make a shimmy!
3. bookreader451 - I tried this before but, I definitely need a second go! 
4. dibbles - I'm in and hope I have time for more than one attempt! The outline shimmy continues to elude me.


----------



## Jackie Tobey (Oct 3, 2020)

dibbles said:


> 1. earlene - Thank you, szaza. I've been meaning to try this again. Didn't turn out so well the first time.
> 2. MarnieSoapien - I'm not tall or skinny but I think I can make a shimmy!
> 3. bookreader451 - I tried this before but, I definitely need a second go!
> 4. dibbles - I'm in and hope I have time for more than one attempt! The outline shimmy continues to elude me.


5. JackieTobey - I’m already intimidated just looking at it. But I’ve learned so much with the last 2 competitions that It will be worth all the frustration and tears. I’m in.

Did I add my name correctly this time?  Can you say techno geek I am not.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 3, 2020)

1. earlene - Thank you, szaza. I've been meaning to try this again. Didn't turn out so well the first time.
2. MarnieSoapien - I'm not tall or skinny but I think I can make a shimmy!
3. bookreader451 - I tried this before but, I definitely need a second go!
4. dibbles - I'm in and hope I have time for more than one attempt! The outline shimmy continues to elude me. 
5. JackieTobey - I’m already intimidated just looking at it. But I’ve learned so much with the last 2 competitions that It will be worth all the frustration and tears. I’m in.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 3, 2020)

@Jackie Tobey I added you. To add your name copy and paste the list into a new post (don't use the reply function). Then add your name to the bottom and post. If you are confused about how to copy/paste, let us know.


----------



## Jackie Tobey (Oct 3, 2020)

dibbles said:


> @Jackie Tobey I added you. To add your name copy and paste the list into a new post (don't use the reply function). Then add your name to the bottom and post. If you are confused about how to copy/paste, let us know.


Maybe the problem is I’m doing this from my phone. IDK. Thanks.


----------



## DKing (Oct 3, 2020)

1. earlene - Thank you, szaza. I've been meaning to try this again. Didn't turn out so well the first time.
2. MarnieSoapien - I'm not tall or skinny but I think I can make a shimmy!
3. bookreader451 - I tried this before but, I definitely need a second go!
4. dibbles - I'm in and hope I have time for more than one attempt! The outline shimmy continues to elude me.
5. JackieTobey - I’m already intimidated just looking at it. But I’ve learned so much with the last 2 competitions that It will be worth all the frustration and tears. I’m in.
6. DKing - I will make some time for an attempt or two as I already had an idea in my head to try something similar. Now to figure out making a tall mold!


----------



## AliOop (Oct 3, 2020)

1. earlene - Thank you, szaza. I've been meaning to try this again. Didn't turn out so well the first time.
2. MarnieSoapien - I'm not tall or skinny but I think I can make a shimmy!
3. bookreader451 - I tried this before but, I definitely need a second go!
4. dibbles - I'm in and hope I have time for more than one attempt! The outline shimmy continues to elude me.
5. JackieTobey - I’m already intimidated just looking at it. But I’ve learned so much with the last 2 competitions that It will be worth all the frustration and tears. I’m in.
6. DKing - I will make some time for an attempt or two as I already had an idea in my head to try something similar. Now to figure out making a tall mold!
7. AliOOp - getting some soap supplies from an SMF friend this week, so I hope to try this after we get home with all of those.


----------



## earlene (Oct 3, 2020)

Jackie Tobey said:


> Maybe the problem is I’m doing this from my phone. IDK. Thanks.


Yes, it is difficult some my phone as well, so I just don't use my phone for the forum.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 3, 2020)

1. earlene - Thank you, szaza. I've been meaning to try this again. Didn't turn out so well the first time.
2. MarnieSoapien - I'm not tall or skinny but I think I can make a shimmy!
3. bookreader451 - I tried this before but, I definitely need a second go!
4. dibbles - I'm in and hope I have time for more than one attempt! The outline shimmy continues to elude me.
5. JackieTobey - I’m already intimidated just looking at it. But I’ve learned so much with the last 2 competitions that It will be worth all the frustration and tears. I’m in.
6. DKing - I will make some time for an attempt or two as I already had an idea in my head to try something similar. Now to figure out making a tall mold!
7. AliOOp - getting some soap supplies from an SMF friend this week, so I hope to try this after we get home with all of those.
8. catscankim - ordered a tall skinny mold. hopefully it will be here in time
9.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 4, 2020)

If you don't have a tall and skinny mold, here are a couple of tutorials showing how to make one out of cardboard (helping szaza out here). Covering the mold with plastic shipping tape will help make it reusable. You can also use foam board or corrugated plastic (Coroplast). I am not positive, but I think the corrugated plastic can be used without lining, and molds covered with shipping tape don't have to be lined either. I haven't tried either method myself, so you may want to do a bit of research. I also didn't watch the linked videos to the end - they might have something about this in them. 
by @glendam (Beautiful Soaps by Glenda) 
by Teri Endsley (Tree Marie Soapworks) for Elements Bath and Body 

Maybe someone who has done this will offer some advice.


----------



## szaza (Oct 4, 2020)

Thanks for sharing those videos @dibbles ! I have made my own molds from cardboard and love using them. Some things that I noticed while making/using cardboard molds:
- I find cardboard molds last the longest and have the least chance of leaking when lining them with packaging tape AND a paper liner (but that might also depend on the type of cardboard used)
- lining with packaging tape is a bit easier when you use @glendam's method than when you use a cereal box. 
- when using thin cardboard (like a cereal box), supporting the sides is a good idea.
Hope this helps


----------



## earlene (Oct 4, 2020)

I converted my Essential Depot mold to a tall & skinny by adding an insert my husband cut-to size for me.  I talked about it in this thread, scroll down to post #4 for the photos that are missing from the first post. (A previous forum conversion broke the previous links.)

What I like about using the converted mold is that the silicone liner is already there so unmolding is as easy as usual.

When I used a shoebox (sandals box), lining with freezer paper was enough, but the shape wasn't really skinny enough to my liking.


----------



## Primrose (Oct 4, 2020)

I can confirm that you do not need to line corrugated plastic moulds


----------



## glendam (Oct 4, 2020)

Primrose said:


> I can confirm that you do not need to line corrugated plastic moulds





Primrose said:


> I can confirm that you do not need to line corrugated plastic moulds


Agreed! Though I personally prefer to line them to avoid the line marks from the plastic board, however they can be considered decorative too


----------



## glendam (Oct 4, 2020)

1. earlene - Thank you, szaza. I've been meaning to try this again. Didn't turn out so well the first time.
2. MarnieSoapien - I'm not tall or skinny but I think I can make a shimmy!
3. bookreader451 - I tried this before but, I definitely need a second go!
4. dibbles - I'm in and hope I have time for more than one attempt! The outline shimmy continues to elude me.
5. JackieTobey - I’m already intimidated just looking at it. But I’ve learned so much with the last 2 competitions that It will be worth all the frustration and tears. I’m in.
6. DKing - I will make some time for an attempt or two as I already had an idea in my head to try something similar. Now to figure out making a tall mold!
7. AliOOp - getting some soap supplies from an SMF friend this week, so I hope to try this after we get home with all of those.
8. catscankim - ordered a tall skinny mold. hopefully it will be here in time
9.Glendam - This looks like fun!


----------



## sarahmarah (Oct 4, 2020)

1. earlene - Thank you, szaza. I've been meaning to try this again. Didn't turn out so well the first time.
2. MarnieSoapien - I'm not tall or skinny but I think I can make a shimmy!
3. bookreader451 - I tried this before but, I definitely need a second go!
4. dibbles - I'm in and hope I have time for more than one attempt! The outline shimmy continues to elude me.
5. JackieTobey - I’m already intimidated just looking at it. But I’ve learned so much with the last 2 competitions that It will be worth all the frustration and tears. I’m in.
6. DKing - I will make some time for an attempt or two as I already had an idea in my head to try something similar. Now to figure out making a tall mold!
7. AliOOp - getting some soap supplies from an SMF friend this week, so I hope to try this after we get home with all of those.
8. catscankim - ordered a tall skinny mold. hopefully it will be here in time
9.Glendam - This looks like fun!
10. sarahmarah - I’ll give it a whirl


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 4, 2020)

Today at 1:15 AM                             


 
New
 
   
 
 Add bookmark 
 
                                         #16                                     
 
 


1. earlene - Thank you, szaza. I've been meaning to try this again. Didn't turn out so well the first time.
2. MarnieSoapien - I'm not tall or skinny but I think I can make a shimmy!
3. bookreader451 - I tried this before but, I definitely need a second go!
4. dibbles - I'm in and hope I have time for more than one attempt! The outline shimmy continues to elude me.
5. JackieTobey - I’m already intimidated just looking at it. But I’ve learned so much with the last 2 competitions that It will be worth all the frustration and tears. I’m in.
6. DKing - I will make some time for an attempt or two as I already had an idea in my head to try something similar. Now to figure out making a tall mold!
7. AliOOp - getting some soap supplies from an SMF friend this week, so I hope to try this after we get home with all of those.
8. catscankim - ordered a tall skinny mold. hopefully it will be here in time
9. linne1gi - This is a fun challenge!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 4, 2020)

1. earlene - Thank you, szaza. I've been meaning to try this again. Didn't turn out so well the first time.
2. MarnieSoapien - I'm not tall or skinny but I think I can make a shimmy!
3. bookreader451 - I tried this before but, I definitely need a second go!
4. dibbles - I'm in and hope I have time for more than one attempt! The outline shimmy continues to elude me.
5. JackieTobey - I’m already intimidated just looking at it. But I’ve learned so much with the last 2 competitions that It will be worth all the frustration and tears. I’m in.
6. DKing - I will make some time for an attempt or two as I already had an idea in my head to try something similar. Now to figure out making a tall mold!
7. AliOOp - getting some soap supplies from an SMF friend this week, so I hope to try this after we get home with all of those.
8. catscankim - ordered a tall skinny mold. hopefully it will be here in time
9.Glendam - This looks like fun!
10. sarahmarah - I’ll give it a whirl
11. linne1gi-  This is a fun challenge!
12. Jersey Girl-  Been admiring this technique for a while now...time to give it a try!

The entries numbers got a little off track there for a minute but I think I fixed it!


----------



## glendam (Oct 4, 2020)

I saw a tall and skinny shimmy in ghost swirl, looks kind of cool:


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 4, 2020)

The nurture basic tall skinny is amazing.   I bought one a while ago and I love it.  I have the silicone one without the box and I couldn't CPOP because I held the sides in with canned pickles to keep it from bowing.


----------



## szaza (Oct 5, 2020)

Thanks for fixing the numbering so quickly while I wasn't looking @Jersey Girl !

I think I might have found a way to embed pictures from IG. Here's a try..
From 1978 soap:


----------



## szaza (Oct 5, 2020)

Yay it worked! Apparently IG posts are viewed as media, not images   

Here's another regular shimmy: 


And some itp swirls:


----------



## szaza (Oct 5, 2020)

Multiple pours per side: 





And one stunningly beautiful "failed" pour..


----------



## szaza (Oct 5, 2020)

Thanks for sharing a TSS ghost swirl @glendam ! I've been wondering what that would look like  

And one more link from the first post: a combination of regular and itp swirl pours:


----------



## amd (Oct 5, 2020)

1. earlene - Thank you, szaza. I've been meaning to try this again. Didn't turn out so well the first time.
2. MarnieSoapien - I'm not tall or skinny but I think I can make a shimmy!
3. bookreader451 - I tried this before but, I definitely need a second go!
4. dibbles - I'm in and hope I have time for more than one attempt! The outline shimmy continues to elude me.
5. JackieTobey - I’m already intimidated just looking at it. But I’ve learned so much with the last 2 competitions that It will be worth all the frustration and tears. I’m in.
6. DKing - I will make some time for an attempt or two as I already had an idea in my head to try something similar. Now to figure out making a tall mold!
7. AliOOp - getting some soap supplies from an SMF friend this week, so I hope to try this after we get home with all of those.
8. catscankim - ordered a tall skinny mold. hopefully it will be here in time
9.Glendam - This looks like fun!
10. sarahmarah - I’ll give it a whirl
11. linne1gi-  This is a fun challenge!
12. Jersey Girl-  Been admiring this technique for a while now...time to give it a try! 
13. amd - hopefully lucky 13


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 5, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> The nurture basic tall skinny is amazing.   I bought one a while ago and I love it.  I have the silicone one without the box and I couldn't CPOP because I held the sides in with canned pickles to keep it from bowing.
> 
> View attachment 50217


Thats the one im waiting on


----------



## AliOop (Oct 5, 2020)

A while ago I bought the Nurture TS with the green liner and the wood box. Favorite mold ever! My husband is a retired carpenter/builder, and he said that whoever made the box is a very good woodworker. If you knew how picky he is about finish carpentry you'd know what a high compliment that really is.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 5, 2020)

AliOop said:


> A while ago I bought the Nurture TS with the green liner and the wood box. Favorite mold ever! My husband is a retired carpenter/builder, and he said that whoever made the box is a very good woodworker. If you knew how picky he is about finish carpentry you'd know what a high compliment that really is.


I bought one a few months ago and haven’t used it yet but here’s my opportunity!


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Oct 6, 2020)

So my first attempt has been put to bed. I was a bit intimidated by this technique (so much to keep track of! So much clean up!) but had some free time today. I knew what I wanted to do, 2 colors, white as the primary color and a thin purple pencil line in the middle to accentuate the shimmy. My batter was good. My EO was good. But you guys, I poured it in the wrong order!  Now my thin purple pencil line is on the outside and not the inside. Pfft.

I'll probably post pictures of my fail in the next couple of days. So you can see what not to do. But, lesson learned! This technique is do-able and I'll try again soon.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 6, 2020)

MarnieSoapien said:


> So my first attempt has been put to bed. I was a bit intimidated by this technique (so much to keep track of! So much clean up!) but had some free time today. I knew what I wanted to do, 2 colors, white as the primary color and a thin purple pencil line in the middle to accentuate the shimmy. My batter was good. My EO was good. But you guys, I poured it in the wrong order!  Now my thin purple pencil line is on the outside and not the inside. Pfft.
> 
> I'll probably post pictures of my fail in the next couple of days. So you can see what not to do. But, lesson learned! This technique is do-able and I'll try again soon.


I want to see the cut! I bet its pretty


----------



## szaza (Oct 6, 2020)

MarnieSoapien said:


> So my first attempt has been put to bed. I was a bit intimidated by this technique (so much to keep track of! So much clean up!) but had some free time today. I knew what I wanted to do, 2 colors, white as the primary color and a thin purple pencil line in the middle to accentuate the shimmy. My batter was good. My EO was good. But you guys, I poured it in the wrong order!  Now my thin purple pencil line is on the outside and not the inside. Pfft.
> 
> I'll probably post pictures of my fail in the next couple of days. So you can see what not to do. But, lesson learned! This technique is do-able and I'll try again soon.



I'm so curious how this will turn out!! This is the kind if technique that can really surprise you when you think you failed..


----------



## amd (Oct 6, 2020)

Well, I thought I would take a stab at this last night, but after I had everything mixed up I realized I hadn't lined my mold, so the soap setup too much to pour. Although now I have a bit of freedom in choosing fragrance and color, so I'll make a small batch for myself (as hubby has used up almost all of the last personal soap batch that I made).

ETA: I knew I had a question to ask... I have a small 600g (oils) T&S mold but it bows a bit. Will the design be affected if I pour and then shore up the sides? Or should I rig up a box to put this in before I pour? Or am I overthinking... I've been known to do that.


----------



## szaza (Oct 6, 2020)

@amd, I think you'll be fine with the 600g mold. Well, depending of what you call 'a bit' of course, but my t&s mold also sags a bit and it hasn't dramatically affected my shimmy soaps for as far as I can tell


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 7, 2020)

I am getting a little intimidated by this lol. I have watched the videos. I guess i just dont understand a lot of the process and why they look like they do when cut. But then again, i didnt understand drop swirls until i actually did them either.

My ts mold is “waiting a label” in the shipping process Lol. I think its gonna get a lot of use when it finally gets here


----------



## szaza (Oct 7, 2020)

@Catscankim I think the easiest will be to start with 3 different colors and 6 pours/one pour per side. Make sure to alternate the colors (whatever you don't see has to go in next) and remember to change sides between pours. If you can remember those 2 things, all that's left is a simple wall pour: pour along the wall of the mold with the opposite side elevated. Hope this helps! Sometimes overexplaining can actually make it seem more difficult.. I'm sure you can do it!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 7, 2020)

@amd I have a mini tall & skinny and it does bow a bit. The design hasn't been affected by this. I do wrap a velcro strap around it after the soap has been poured, or just plane the sides to square them up once out of the mold and cut.

@Catscankim you will love your T&S mold. The reason that the bars look the way they do is that a wall pour is done with the side of the mold elevated. When the next pour is done on the opposite side, with the opposite side elevated the newly poured soap will push the previously poured soap toward the center. Pouring along the wall prevents the batter from breaking through. The result is pretty cool! I think szaza's advice is good using only 3 colors. You could do 7 pours, using one of the colors 3 times, or add an accent color that is used only once.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 7, 2020)

What Beautiful Soap' Wow. One Day Id like to join a soap challenge' my skills are far below above pictures lol. Something to look forward to when I have enough post to qualify.


----------



## goat soap rulz! (Oct 7, 2020)

1. - Thank you, szaza. I've been meaning to try this again. Didn't turn out so well the first time.
2. MarnieSoapien - I'm not tall or skinny but I think I can make a shimmy!
3. bookreader451 - I tried this before but, I definitely need a second go!
4. dibbles - I'm in and hope I have time for more than one attempt! The outline shimmy continues to elude me.
5. JackieTobey - I’m already intimidated just looking at it. But I’ve learned so much with the last 2 competitions that It will be worth all the frustration and tears. I’m in.
6. DKing - I will make some time for an attempt or two as I already had an idea in my head to try something similar. Now to figure out making a tall mold!
7. AliOOp - getting some soap supplies from an SMF friend this week, so I hope to try this after we get home with all of those.
8. catscankim - ordered a tall skinny mold. hopefully it will be here in time
9.Glendam - This looks like fun!
10. sarahmarah - I’ll give it a whirl
11. linne1gi- This is a fun challenge!
12. Jersey Girl- Been admiring this technique for a while now...time to give it a try! 
13. amd - hopefully lucky 13
14.GoatSoapRulz-oohhh my first SMF challenge! I’m so excited! Let’s tackle making this mold first!!


----------



## amd (Oct 7, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I do wrap a velcro strap around it after the soap has been poured


This. This is GENIUS! I'm so glad you're my friend <3


----------



## AliOop (Oct 7, 2020)

dibbles said:


> @amd I have a mini tall & skinny and it does bow a bit. The design hasn't been affected by this. I do wrap a velcro strap around it after the soap has been poured, or just plane the sides to square them up once out of the mold and cut.





amd said:


> This. This is GENIUS! I'm so glad you're my friend <3


In this Tree Marie video, she uses a homemade wooden frame to serve as a support around her stand-alone silicone mold. And she repurposed one of the frames to use as the stand for tilting her mold for that particular pour. But.... a velcro strap takes up way less room in the soap cupboard - a factor that I am taking into consideration more than I used to do.


----------



## szaza (Oct 8, 2020)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> What Beautiful Soap' Wow. One Day Id like to join a soap challenge' my skills are far below above pictures lol. Something to look forward to when I have enough post to qualify.


You could always try to get more posts in and enter this month's challenge  
You're also welcome to try without entering the challenge and still post your results here for feedback/encouragement. These challenges are meant to be really low-key and just here to push and support you on your soapmaking journey. The requirements to enter are there to prevent people from becoming a member with the sole purpose of entering a challenge. You don't need a certain 'level' of soapmaking to participate  (just accept that you will be encouraged to try again!)

Welcome to the challenges @goat soap rulz!


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Oct 8, 2020)

I just cut my Tall and Skinny Shimmy (oops addition). I've already learned quite a bit. I used a cereal box that fit into my normal loaf mold and added some cardboard to the gap on the side so it wouldn't bow. I didn't CPOP like I usually do and this batch took forever to get hard enough to unmold and cut. Now I know that I can't squeeze in a last minute entry.


----------



## szaza (Oct 8, 2020)

@MarnieSoapien that's such a fun effect you got! It reminds me a bit of a river meandering or maybe some kind of animal skin? (Not sure which animal that would be though..)


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 8, 2020)

szaza said:


> @MarnieSoapien that's such a fun effect you got! It reminds me a bit of a river meandering or maybe some kind of animal skin? (Not sure which animal that would be though..)


Its an octopus trying to grab the soap from behind


----------



## szaza (Oct 8, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> Its an octopus trying to grab the soap from behind


 octohug!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 8, 2020)

szaza said:


> You could always try to get more posts in and enter this month's challenge
> You're also welcome to try without entering the challenge and still post your results here for feedback/encouragement. These challenges are meant to be really low-key and just here to push and support you on your soapmaking journey. The requirements to enter are there to prevent people from becoming a member with the sole purpose of entering a challenge. You don't need a certain 'level' of soapmaking to participate  (just accept that you will be encouraged to try again!)


Thx so much' appreciate your reply. Sounds wonderful' im waiting on my new scale to arrive. I bought my 1st scale from Hobby Lobby for $8.00 or so its been a great little scale' but as of late the weight is off bouncing between a couple ounces or tenth of an ounce' Im thinking its time to upgrade' not anything fancy but defiantly nicer features. I so hope its as reliable as my last, once it arrives i'm going work on a pretty soap. Im bitting @ the bit' usually i'm soaping Daily & Im having withdraws .  I know all you Happy Soapers can identify. .


----------



## amd (Oct 8, 2020)

AliOop said:


> she uses a homemade wooden frame to serve as a support around her stand-alone silicone mold.


Yes, I have one for my medium T&S (my large T&S is one that my husband made so it's all wood) but it took me a year to get my husband to make it for me. I didn't dare ask him to make one for my small mold the last time he was working in the shop as he was quite busy making a makeup bench for our daughter and another shelf for show displays. I didn't want to push my luck.

Today I figured out my colors, pour order, and how much batter of each color I would need. The FO is a mystery BB fragrance that I got from a soapmaker. She couldn't remember the name of the FO but remembered that it doesn't accelerate or rice. It's going to be a personal batch, so I'm ok with a mystery fragrance.


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 8, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I am getting a little intimidated by this lol. I have watched the videos. I guess i just dont understand a lot of the process and why they look like they do when cut. But then again, i didnt understand drop swirls until i actually did them either.
> 
> My ts mold is “waiting a label” in the shipping process Lol. I think its gonna get a lot of use when it finally gets here


I have a "mini" tall an skinny loaf mold (actually I have two of them- I bought on twowildhares.com  And they are great - you can try out a lot of designs and use way less product.  Here's a photo of a tall and skinny soap I made last year.  This is one of my favorite designs to make, but it is tricky.  Use a very slow moving recipe and a slow moving fragrance.


----------



## szaza (Oct 8, 2020)

Those are beautiful @linne1gi !


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 8, 2020)

szaza said:


> Those are beautiful @linne1gi !


Thanks I entered this in a challenge a year ago - and, nothing, didn't even get one vote, oh well.  I'm trying again with a different color combination.


----------



## szaza (Oct 8, 2020)

linne1gi said:


> Thanks I entered this in a challenge a year ago - and, nothing, didn't even get one vote, oh well.  I'm trying again with a different color combination.


That's too bad.. But! You probably learned a lot and now you have a headstart in this challenge


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 8, 2020)

szaza said:


> That's too bad.. But! You probably learned a lot and now you have a headstart in this challenge


Well, that's sweet of you, but I will say, this challenge is particularly difficult.  You need to have a slow moving batter, slow moving fragrance and a lot of patience.


----------



## szaza (Oct 8, 2020)

linne1gi said:


> Well, that's sweet of you, but I will say, this challenge is particularly difficult.  You need to have a slow moving batter, slow moving fragrance and a lot of patience.


I know it's difficult, but it's also sooo satisfying when it turns out right!


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 8, 2020)

szaza said:


> I know it's difficult, but it's also sooo satisfying when it turns out right!


Absolutely!   I wish you lots of luck.


----------



## szaza (Oct 8, 2020)

Thanks! Since I'm hosting, I'm not entering this month, but if I have time, I might play along and have another stab at this technique. There's something I've been wanting to try with the t&s shimmy technique


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 8, 2020)

szaza said:


> Thanks! Since I'm hosting, I'm not entering this month, but if I have time, I might play along and have another stab at this technique. There's something I've been wanting to try with the t&s shimmy technique


There's something I want to try also, but don't know if I'll have time - helping my daughter move this week - on hiatus at the moment, lol.


----------



## szaza (Oct 8, 2020)

I know the feeling! I can only make soap if I manage to find my soaping gear in all our boxes after having moved last week  good luck with moving your daughter to a new place!!


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 8, 2020)

szaza said:


> I know the feeling! I can only make soap if I manage to find my soaping gear in all our boxes after having moved last week  good luck with moving your daughter to a new place!!


Thank you. Even though it’s not me, it’s still stressful. Happy you are done with it.


----------



## szaza (Oct 8, 2020)

Me too! 
I guess a mom will always take on some of the stress of her children..  I hope she'll enjoy her new place.


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 8, 2020)

szaza said:


> Me too!
> I guess a mom will always take on some of the stress of her children..  I hope she'll enjoy her new place.


Thank you, it's been my pleasure chatting with you.


----------



## szaza (Oct 8, 2020)

Right back at ya


----------



## Syllvviiaa (Oct 8, 2020)

These all look so beautiful. I need to quit working so I can post more on the forum and make more soap.


----------



## szaza (Oct 8, 2020)

Syllvviiaa said:


> These all look so beautiful. I need to quit working so I can post more on the forum and make more soap.


Hahaha I feel you! If only soaping could be a fulltime, well-payed job!


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 9, 2020)

linne1gi said:


> Thanks I entered this in a challenge a year ago - and, nothing, didn't even get one vote, oh well.  I'm trying again with a different color combination.


I like that color combo!!


----------



## KimW (Oct 9, 2020)

1. - Thank you, szaza. I've been meaning to try this again. Didn't turn out so well the first time.
2. MarnieSoapien - I'm not tall or skinny but I think I can make a shimmy!
3. bookreader451 - I tried this before but, I definitely need a second go!
4. dibbles - I'm in and hope I have time for more than one attempt! The outline shimmy continues to elude me.
5. JackieTobey - I’m already intimidated just looking at it. But I’ve learned so much with the last 2 competitions that It will be worth all the frustration and tears. I’m in.
6. DKing - I will make some time for an attempt or two as I already had an idea in my head to try something similar. Now to figure out making a tall mold!
7. AliOOp - getting some soap supplies from an SMF friend this week, so I hope to try this after we get home with all of those.
8. catscankim - ordered a tall skinny mold. hopefully it will be here in time
9.Glendam - This looks like fun!
10. sarahmarah - I’ll give it a whirl
11. linne1gi- This is a fun challenge!
12. Jersey Girl- Been admiring this technique for a while now...time to give it a try!
13. amd - hopefully lucky 13
14.GoatSoapRulz-oohhh my first SMF challenge! I’m so excited! Let’s tackle making this mold first!! 
15. KimW - Did a trial run this time, so I'm sure to have something decent for the entry thread!  wohoooo


----------



## KimW (Oct 10, 2020)

Okie Dokie.  Cut my little trial run and would like advice on how to do better.  Do I post that here, or should I start a new thread in the Lye forum?


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 10, 2020)

KimW said:


> Okie Dokie.  Cut my little trial run and would like advice on how to do better.  Do I post that here, or should I start a new thread in the Lye forum?


If you post it here you're more likely to get feedback.  

I just made my first attempt today.  I made OO and CO soap so had slow moving batter.  I also used a 30% lye concentration.  I did add sugar and coconut milk because I am not a fan of high OO soap.  I mostly whisked and only hit it with the SB for about 5 short bursts.  It did say liquid through the pours, but  think the last couple were at a light trace. We shall see when I unmold it if I got a shimmy or shitty.


----------



## KimW (Oct 10, 2020)

Taking bookreader's advice, here is a pic of my test run.  I think it's beautimus, though it is far from the S-shimmy.
Here's what I think I need to do differently:
1. Pour more for each wall pour
2. Have batter at trace - I poured when just at emulsion
3. Tilt needs to be less inclined - I used a clothespin 

Thoughts?  
P.S.  I so enjoy this forum.  I've been soaping in a bubble (pun not entirely intended) for many, many years.  The most intricate designs I've ever done are polka dots and "in-the-mold" swirls.  There's a whole soaping world out there - who knew?!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 10, 2020)

KimW said:


> Okie Dokie.  Cut my little trial run and would like advice on how to do better.  Do I post that here, or should I start a new thread in the Lye forum?


Post it here


----------



## dibbles (Oct 10, 2020)

My second try is tucked in all warm and cozy on a heating pad. I'm not sure if I should be optimistic or not. I forgot to resize my recipe, so it won't look as intended anyway but I am hoping I got a decent shimmy. The first half should be good, but not sure about the rest.

My first try was using an outline. I think I finally have the amount of batter to pour for the outline look I want figured out, but my shimmies look more like anvils.


----------



## KimW (Oct 10, 2020)

dibbles said:


> Post it here


See just above.


----------



## szaza (Oct 10, 2020)

KimW said:


> Taking bookreader's advice, here is a pic of my test run.  I think it's beautimus, though it is far from the S-shimmy.
> Here's what I think I need to do differently:
> 1. Pour more for each wall pour
> 2. Have batter at trace - I poured when just at emulsion
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience @KimW that's a very pretty soap you got there!
I think you're right about pouring more on each side with a tad less inclination. In my experience emulsion works better than trace, so I think you could try again with your batter at emulsion. A very light trace is also fine, just make sure your batter stays at light trace all the time during the pour.


----------



## KimW (Oct 10, 2020)

szaza said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience @KimW that's a very pretty soap you got there!
> I think you're right about pouring more on each side with a tad less inclination. In my experience emulsion works better than trace, so I think you could try again with your batter at emulsion. A very light trace is also fine, just make sure your batter stays at light trace all the time during the pour.


Thank you, @szaza !


----------



## szaza (Oct 10, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> If you post it here you're more likely to get feedback.
> 
> I just made my first attempt today.  I made OO and CO soap so had slow moving batter.  I also used a 30% lye concentration.  I did add sugar and coconut milk because I am not a fan of high OO soap.  I mostly whisked and only hit it with the SB for about 5 short bursts.  It did say liquid through the pours, but  think the last couple were at a light trace. We shall see when I unmold it if I got a shimmy or shitty.


If you don't like OO soaps, you could try avocado instead. I don't use it much because it's really expensive here (and not very environmentally friendly either apparently), but I've recently been comparing 80% OO to 80% AvO and the latter was way nicer in use (at a relatively young age that is). It got a bit goopy when left wet, but I didn't get the slime threads that I got from OO at the same cure time/age and the lather was really nice as well. AvO does trace a bit faster than OO, but I think you will still be able to have a fluid enough batter for this technique.
The slowest moving soft oil for me is HO sunflower. It's less drying on my skin than OO, but unfortunately just as slimy when used at high amounts (eg. 75%).
My go-to slow trace recipes consist of CO, HOsunfl and butters.
I don't know what kinds of soap you prefer to use, but I can generally get away with using a rather high percentage of butters (refined shea or cocoa) without acceleration as long as I use slow moving oils alongside them and no accelerating fragrances. High butter soaps seem more prone to acceleration from fragrances than high oleic soaps. I once had the only FO I own accelerate a 25% cocoa butter soap (a recipe I'd used before without acceleration), but when I tried to use the same FO in a high oleic recipe to make layers, it wouldn't set up at all. (EDIT obviously it set up in the end, just waaaaay slower than I had expected)
A side note on high butter soaps - I once had a 30% CB soap crack while curing. I'm still figuring out why this happened, but someone suggested it might be the high butters and I still can't rule that out at the moment.
Hope this helps!


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 11, 2020)

I have all the oils and butters you list.  I just hesitate to use my higher priced ingredients on multiple attempts.  If I do make another attempt I might try the sunflower And some shea.   Thanks for the advice.


----------



## szaza (Oct 11, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> I have all the oils and butters you list.  I just hesitate to use my higher priced ingredients on multiple attempts.  If I do make another attempt I might try the sunflower And some shea.   Thanks for the advice.


I completely understand your hesitation to use pricy oils during test runs! Maybe I should've mentioned I generally only make +-300g oil batches, which makes it a bit easier. I get really nervous when the batch size increases to 600g+


----------



## amd (Oct 12, 2020)

KimW said:


> Thoughts?


Hi Kim, when you pour, are you pouring along the long side of the mold or the short side? Looking at your picture (if I understand what I'm looking at), it looks like you might be pouring on the short end. I had to go back and visit the example videos several times (and I haven't even made my soap yet), as every time I watch it I find an important detail that I missed previously. (like tilting the mold for each side poured... which may explain why my attempt 3 years ago didn't turn out).


----------



## KimW (Oct 12, 2020)

amd said:


> Hi Kim, when you pour, are you pouring along the long side of the mold or the short side? Looking at your picture (if I understand what I'm looking at), it looks like you might be pouring on the short end. I had to go back and visit the example videos several times (and I haven't even made my soap yet), as every time I watch it I find an important detail that I missed previously. (like tilting the mold for each side poured... which may explain why my attempt 3 years ago didn't turn out).


Poured on the long side, but not in my tall mold.   Just wanted to do a baby batch to test.     I ended up with just 1.25 inches of batter in my 3 inch tall mold (I REALLY need to start doing my calculations by hand again - LOL), so the cut looks rather funny...


----------



## SPowers (Oct 12, 2020)

I have a 6" and and 8" tall skinny mold made from corrugated plastic.  They are great and they don't need to be lined.  I've been using mine since June and they are stil perfect.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 13, 2020)

My TS mold comes in tomorrow YAY!


----------



## amd (Oct 13, 2020)

I took a stab at my entry last night. The mystery FO was not well behaved in my recipe so I had to deal with ricing and accelerating. I did end up with a cool looking soap, but did not meet the criteria of the challenge. I don't know if I will have time to try again.


----------



## szaza (Oct 13, 2020)

amd said:


> I took a stab at my entry last night. The mystery FO was not well behaved in my recipe so I had to deal with ricing and accelerating. I did end up with a cool looking soap, but did not meet the criteria of the challenge. I don't know if I will have time to try again.


I'm so sorry to hear your fo misbehaved.. But I'd love to see pictures!! ^^


----------



## AliOop (Oct 13, 2020)

I really don't like OO in my soaps at all, but the light OO is inexpensive at Costco and thus nice to use in a blend for repeated challenge attempts. That way, I don't use up all my precious leaf lard* in making soaps that will in all likelihood be donated after cure. 

*_says the lady with several gallons of lard in the fridge, and about 30lbs of leaf fat in the freezer waiting to be rendered. _


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 13, 2020)

My second challenge was better but, two of the colors are too close and you can't really see.  I will have to stick with try one and go for fugly this month.  I really don't want to go for a third attempt.  I have some ideas floating for holiday presents that I want to get done.


----------



## KimW (Oct 13, 2020)

AliOop said:


> I really don't like OO in my soaps at all, but the light OO is inexpensive at Costco and thus nice to use in a blend for repeated challenge attempts. That way, I don't use up all my precious leaf lard* in making soaps that will in all likelihood be donated after cure.
> 
> *_says the lady with several gallons of lard in the fridge, and about 30lbs of leaf fat in the freezer waiting to be rendered. _


I hate to derail this thread, so could you please message me with where you purchase your lards?     I can't find lard with no additives/preservatives around here...


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 13, 2020)

I saw a post on youtube how to make a corrugated plastic soap mold' I bought a sheet @ Home Depot for about 5.00 bucks' had my Hubby make a Tall & Skinny Sz Mold. I cant enter the challenge this month but thought I'd have a go at it for fun. I may of poured double on one side' (I hope not) ugh its easy to get confused, also my green & aquamarine colors morphed to shades of grey as it appears on top. but Im excited to cut it and see how it turned out.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 13, 2020)

@Peachy Clean Soap if you keep posting, you might reach the minimum number of posts before the end of the month and be eligible to join. 

Also, greens are known for morphing during saponification, and then changing back. Hopefully you will have a pleasant surprise with both the color and the design!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 13, 2020)

AliOop said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap if you keep posting, you might reach the minimum number of posts before the end of the month and be eligible to join.
> 
> Also, greens are known for morphing during saponification, and then changing back. Hopefully you will have a pleasant surprise with both the color and the design!


That would be great for the grays color morphing back to green & aqua blue wouldn't that be great! I keep peeking at it hoping it doesn't crack' I need to just leave it alone' lol. Thank you for your info appreciate it.



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> That would be great for the grays color morphing back to green & aqua blue wouldn't that be great! I keep peeking at it hoping it doesn't crack' I need to just leave it alone' lol. Thank you for your info appreciate it.


AliOop
Your right' on the top of soap the grey color is looking green again' its cooling down & no cracks! so far so good. .


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 14, 2020)

Edit. My computer just died. I couldnt post my msg


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 14, 2020)

Here is a picture of my 1s shimmy design.



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Here is a picture of my 1s shimmy design.


Soap design has no Shimmy' lol,  don't know what I did wrong?.  On a good note it doesn't have any soda ash' which has been a problem when ive switched from HP to CP soaping.



Catscankim said:


> Edit. My computer just died. I couldnt post my msg


Hope you can get your computer up & running.


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 14, 2020)

This is a tough challenge.  I can't get the soap more liquid, on my second attempt I didn't even stick blend!  I am still not getting shimmy blobs, just blobs.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 14, 2020)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Soap design has no Shimmy' lol,  don't know what I did wrong?.  On a good note it doesn't have any soda ash' which has been a problem when ive switched from HP to CP soaping.


I think you’re close and it’s a really pretty soap regardless!  I haven’t even had the chance or the energy to try once yet. Got to get motivated but I’m having trouble. Been really tired lately.


----------



## tommysgirl (Oct 14, 2020)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Here is a picture of my 1s shimmy design.


I think this is a great try! At the very least a fun looking soap, so good job!!  I didn't sign up this month.  I did give it a try but my batter was too thick and I just got pretty well defined blobs sitting next to each other lol. They aren't even pretty blobs. Just blobby


----------



## Louise Taylor (Oct 14, 2020)

I keep coming back to this thread And watching the videos. I don’t think that I can make something that is slow moving enough, and I am slow moving myself  so I am not going to enter. I might just try it anyway and see what happens. I will let you see if I have anything even reasonably presentable.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 14, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> I think you’re close and it’s a really pretty soap regardless!  I haven’t even had the chance or the energy to try once yet. Got to get motivated but I’m having trouble. Been really tired lately.


Thank you so much' awww 



tommysgirl said:


> I think this is a great try! At the very least a fun looking soap, so good job!!  I didn't sign up this month.  I did give it a try but my batter was too thick and I just got pretty well defined blobs sitting next to each other lol. They aren't even pretty blobs. Just blobby


Thank you,


----------



## szaza (Oct 14, 2020)

That's such a happy looking soap @Peachy Clean Soap ! 
I think your mold might still be a bit wide for a good shimmy (maybe they should call it the tall and anorexic shimmy, because a very slim mold is important in this technique). If you want to try again with the same mold you could try to elevate it slightly more while pouring on the opposite side. Also make sure to really pour along the wall. I hope you keep trying! And as @AliOop said, if you keep going like this, you'll be eligible to enter soon 

@bookreader451 are you getting a zigzag through the middle or blobs that don't push into each other? (The first is caused by too thick batter, the latter by either a mold that's too wide or not enough elevation)

@Jersey Girl I hope you'll soon feel energized again. Take care! 

@tommysgirl if you share a picture maybe we can help you troubleshoot  

@Louise Taylor I'd love to see what you come up with! If you want help with troubleshooting batter fluidity, let us know! I'm sure there's a ton of helpful tips waiting to come to you


----------



## tommysgirl (Oct 14, 2020)

szaza said:


> @tommysgirl if you share a picture maybe we can help you troubleshoot



Here is a pic. I had this vision in my head of a 'stunning' black and white shimmy with a thin red line in between. I attempted the red line with a mica line, as you can see in the white portion. The black portion ate it up. I really was just trying to avoid portioning off and coloring batter red (lazy). And the batter was getting thick as I poured, I feel like I over used the stick blender. My recipe was 75% Olive, 15% Coconut and 10% Castor - 33% Lye solution and 2% SF.  Anyway, this is my best blobby blob bar, Lol!


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 15, 2020)

Here is my epic fail lol.

I got my ts mold yesterday. This whole stupid thing from start to finish was a stupid experiment lol.

Nurture says their mold holds 32oz of oils. My recipe for my other molds is 35 oz of oils, and 52 oz soap weight, according to soap calc. So i figure it being larger is an optical illusion since its tall and skinny. Wrong!!! It only filled about 3/4 of the way up, so its short and stumpy.

Next up...i forgot that i used up all of my olive oil the other day. Now i was home from work and comfy. I wasnt running back out. I did a quick SMF search on avocado oil and decided to sub that for my oo. I kept tweaking the oils that i had until all the specks came out close to my original recipe on soap calc. My cat loves the printer, so that kept her busy for a while lol.

I used TD for the white, and mixed half of that batter with magenta for the pink. The gray was supposed to be dark gray or purple, whatever it decided to morph into. Its a fussy color, but i already knew this about this color.

After calculating all of my batter weights (while waiting for lye to cool), i finally got to start soaping at 3am....I got home from work at 1:30, so its not as bad as it sounds. 3 colors, 5 pours each...15 cups.

As i start dividing up my little cups, the batter with the td in them got to medium trace. (Cuuuuurrrsssseeeee woooords). Mind you, i still dont realize that i dont have enough batter to fill the mold.

The td batter started getting super thick for the pours. I did the best i could and this is what the end result is.

Gonna have to double the recipe and skip the td next time. The gray stayed nice and fluid, although i probably needed more cause i dont know what happened to that color in the end result. And i used up my expensive avocado oil, because i couldnt wait to go out today to get more oo lol


----------



## szaza (Oct 15, 2020)

@tommysgirl that's a really good shimmy you got there! I understand it's not what you had in mind, but the shimmy through the middle is well executed. Try to go for 3 different colors next time, that will really help with the design 

@Catscankim I'm so sorry your first try didn't turn out as expected after having to wait for your mold to arrive.
I can see how the white batter being too thick really affected your design, so I think that's the main un-shimmyfier. If you try again, also make sure to really pour along the wall of the mold and not directly into the batter in the mold. I can't tell if that was an issue in this soap, but it can mess up the design if your wall pour isn't a real wall pour.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 15, 2020)

szaza said:


> @Catscankim I'm so sorry your first try didn't turn out as expected after having to wait for your mold to arrive.
> I can see how the white batter being too thick really affected your design, so I think that's the main un-shimmyfier. If you try again, also make sure to really pour along the wall of the mold and not directly into the batter in the mold. I can't tell if that was an issue in this soap, but it can mess up the design if your wall pour isn't a real wall pour.


The only one that i could wall pour was the gray as it was nice and fluid. The other two with the td got to the point of squeezing the cup so it landed however it wanted lol. It might have made a nice hanger swirl, but i wanted to see how close i was with an actual shimmy, even though my batter didnt behave.

Gonna try again. I think i have the wall pour down. Just need to keep my batter thinner. I didnt even consider that the td was going to accelerate, even though i knew i shoulda thought of that lol.

Edit, kinda looks like a funnel. And my fo smells phenominal. Definitely a repurchase....Afternoon Tea by Nurture soaps


----------



## Louise Taylor (Oct 15, 2020)

@Louise Taylor I'd love to see what you come up with! If you want help with troubleshooting batter fluidity, let us know! I'm sure there's a ton of helpful tips waiting to come to you 
[/QUOTE]

Thank you  
I have an idea to pour the batter Into individual containers and only blend once the previous layer is poured. More work but I think that will work with only 6.


----------



## tommysgirl (Oct 15, 2020)

szaza said:


> @tommysgirl that's a really good shimmy you got there! I understand it's not what you had in mind, but the shimmy through the middle is well executed. Try to go for 3 different colors next time, that will really help with the design


Really? Wow, thank you! I saw it as a complete fail and initially wasn't going to even mention it cause I was embarrassed! Lol! Maybe I'll try again with 3 colors if I get an opportunity. Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## KimW (Oct 15, 2020)

Ok so...LOL  I just watched the videos again before settling in for my next attempt and realized...they are pouring along the wall that is DOWN, not the wall that is UP.  So, yeaahhhhhh, I've been doing the pour along the wrong wall.   Go me!!    

I'm betting it's going to be a lot easier pouring along the wall that is down!!


----------



## AliOop (Oct 15, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> The only one that i could wall pour was the gray as it was nice and fluid. The other two with the td got to the point of squeezing the cup so it landed however it wanted lol. It might have made a nice hanger swirl, but i wanted to see how close i was with an actual shimmy, even though my batter didnt behave.
> 
> Gonna try again. I think i have the wall pour down. Just need to keep my batter thinner. I didnt even consider that the td was going to accelerate, even though i knew i shoulda thought of that lol.
> 
> Edit, kinda looks like a funnel. And my fo smells phenominal. Definitely a repurchase....Afternoon Tea by Nurture soaps


I really like that soap - colors and design. And I agree that you’ll probably have a good shimmy once you have fluid batter.


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 15, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> The only one that i could wall pour was the gray as it was nice and fluid. The other two with the td got to the point of squeezing the cup so it landed however it wanted lol. It might have made a nice hanger swirl, but i wanted to see how close i was with an actual shimmy, even though my batter didnt behave.
> 
> Gonna try again. I think i have the wall pour down. Just need to keep my batter thinner. I didnt even consider that the td was going to accelerate, even though i knew i shoulda thought of that lol.
> 
> Edit, kinda looks like a funnel. And my fo smells phenominal. Definitely a repurchase....Afternoon Tea by Nurture soaps


When I am pouring a Tall & Skinny - I never use TD because it always thickens up too quickly - I use a white mica instead.  Lately I have been liking the "snow white" mica from Mad Micas.  I also never use activated charcoal, if I want black, I use a black mica instead, because AC tends to thicken up too much also.  I actually think your soap looks pretty - maybe not a perfect tall & skinny but definitely a lovely soap.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 15, 2020)

Act #2   At this Tall & Skinny Shimmy' Shimmy' Soap Design Challenge. I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 15, 2020)

szaza said:


> @bookreader451 are you getting a zigzag through the middle or blobs that don't push into each other? (The first is caused by too thick batter, the latter by either a mold that's too wide or not enough elevation)


I don't know how to go much thinner.   Maybe I didn't elevate it enough.  I am using the Nurture TS mold.


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 15, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> I don't know how to go much thinner.   Maybe I didn't elevate it enough.  I am using the Nurture TS mold.


I mostly hand stir....and wait....and wait.... That seems to be the ticket. More stick blending just accelerates the batter.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 15, 2020)

I've used my Corrugated Plastic Mold for the 2nd time today. IMHO here are my Pros & Cons:
Pros: Inexpensive to make. Easy to un-mold soap. Clean up is fast. It lays flat for storage. Light weight. My CP soap turned out beautiful.
Cons: Not that easy to make (hubby made mine) I'm not good at measuring. I'm not sure on CPOP?. its plastic wouldn't want to try.
Bottom line yes Its Well Worth The 5.00 bucks If your crafty & fellow a youtube DIY video. You'll have a soap mold you can use over & over.


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 15, 2020)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I've used my Corrugated Plastic Mold for the 2nd time today. IMHO here are my Pros & Cons:
> Pros: Inexpensive to make. Easy to un-mold soap. Clean up is fast. It lays flat for storage. Light weight. My CP soap turned out beautiful.
> Cons: Not that easy to make (hubby made mine) I'm not good at measuring. I'm not sure on CPOP?. its plastic wouldn't want to try.
> Bottom line yes Its Well Worth The 5.00 bucks If your crafty & fellow a youtube DIY video. You'll have a soap mold you can use over & over.


I made and used mine 3 times before it bit the dust. Still worth it - I just made another. It was a great buy.


----------



## Jackie Tobey (Oct 15, 2020)

So my first try was a flop as well. Will give it one more go then have to start back to work on a long stretch. Here is the result. Interesting looking but a no go. Batter got too thick on me as well.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 15, 2020)

linne1gi said:


> When I am pouring a Tall & Skinny - I never use TD because it always thickens up too quickly - I use a white mica instead.  Lately I have been liking the "snow white" mica from Mad Micas.  I also never use activated charcoal, if I want black, I use a black mica instead, because AC tends to thicken up too much also.  I actually think your soap looks pretty - maybe not a perfect tall & skinny but definitely a lovely soap.


Thank you . Will post my next try soon


----------



## dibbles (Oct 15, 2020)

Try #3 is tucked in for the night. I thought it was more set up than it was when I moved it, so I hope I didn’t screw it up. I’m not at all sure There is a good shimmy going on in there, but if there is I’ll be mad at myself and wish I’d gotten out the hanger.


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 15, 2020)

Jackie Tobey said:


> So my first try was a flop as well. Will give it one more go then have to start back to work on a long stretch. Here is the result. Interesting looking but a no go. Batter got too thick on me as well. View attachment 50597


At least it's beautiful!


----------



## KimW (Oct 15, 2020)

Jackie Tobey said:


> So my first try was a flop as well. Will give it one more go then have to start back to work on a long stretch. Here is the result. Interesting looking but a no go. Batter got too thick on me as well.


But it's still SO pretty!!!!


----------



## szaza (Oct 16, 2020)

@Catscankim I'm glad you'll try again and can't wait to see the outcome!

@Louise Taylor if the batter is emulsified enough to divide into portions, there's no need to mix a lot anymore  just make sure it's really emulsified when you divide your batter. I dream in soap has a really great video about this. I'll attach it if/when I find it.

@tommysgirl I really hope you'll try again!

@KimW pouring at the lower wall will definitely help! 

@Peachy Clean Soap can't wait to see the results! 

@bookreader451 hand stirring is indeed a good start for batter fluidity, but if your batter is already really fluid, that might not be the solution to your problem. How wide is your mold and how much do you elevate? 

@Jackie Tobey I love the look of that one!! One of the reasons I like this technique is because the 'fails' also look stunning most of the time.

@dibbles knowing you I'm sure it'll be really pretty 

Since this challenge has already produced some really pretty non-shimmies, I thought it might be fun to have an un-shimmy entry thread to share pretty 'fails'. Or we could just keep them on this thread. Can I get some opinions on that? I understand if people don't feel comfortable sharing the soaps that didn't turn out how they wanted in an 'entry thread'. I just love seeing 'failed' pours of this technique because they're often just as pretty (or prettier) as the successful ones.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 16, 2020)

As promised here is take #2  on my Shimmy Design. Though its not the Shimmy I was aiming for' it was fun trying.



Jackie Tobey said:


> So my first try was a flop as well. Will give it one more go then have to start back to work on a long stretch. Here is the result. Interesting looking but a no go. Batter got too thick on me as well. View attachment 50597


Love your vibrant colors. 



szaza said:


> Since this challenge has already produced some really pretty non-shimmies, I thought it might be fun to have an un-shimmy entry thread to share pretty 'fails'. Or we could just keep them on this thread. Can I get some opinions on that? I understand if people don't feel comfortable sharing the soaps that didn't turn out how they wanted in an 'entry thread'. I just love seeing 'failed' pours of this technique because they're often just as pretty (or prettier) as the successful ones.


I think its a great idea & to keep them on this thread.


----------



## szaza (Oct 16, 2020)

That's beautiful soap @Peachy Clean Soap ! One more post and you can enter  remember that entry soaps should not be posted here, but in a separate thread that opens october 21st


----------



## tommysgirl (Oct 16, 2020)

I think it looks great!


----------



## AliOop (Oct 16, 2020)

@Peachy Clean Soap I love your color selection. It looks like you are very close to shimmying, too!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 16, 2020)

I mixed up my pouring order and I only had 3 colors to keep track of.  So I have ended up with two pours of the same color one on top of the other which makes it not look like much of a shimmy. I think I'll have time for another try, otherwise I'll have to go with it.


----------



## szaza (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm sorry you lost track of the pouring order @dibbles.. I hope you have time for another try, because I love seeing your soaps


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 16, 2020)

linne1gi said:


> I made and used mine 3 times before it bit the dust. Still worth it - I just made another. It was a great buy.


Mine didn't hold its shape' as i've noticed when cutting my 2nd try @ the Shimmy Design this morning.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 16, 2020)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Mine didn't hold its shape' as i've noticed when cutting my 2nd try @ the Shimmy Design this morning.


I'm not positive about this, but I believe the shimmy is increased by increasing the tilt of the mold. Is that correct, @szaza?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 16, 2020)

szaza said:


> That's beautiful soap @Peachy Clean Soap ! One more post and you can enter  remember that entry soaps should not be posted here, but in a separate thread that opens october 21st


Awwww Thank you so much so very sweet of you. I wont enter the Shimmy Challenge' but it was so fun trying. Im looking forward to seeing the entries, Its exciting.  Ive been a HP Soaper & have little experience w/ colors and designs. Now that Ive switched to CP soaping I'm having fun learning' this Shimmy Design being my first to try.



AliOop said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap I love your color selection. It looks like you are very close to shimmying, too!


Awww Thank you & I Appreciate Your Input' . This Shimmy design is tricky & I have no idea how the light green & white colors ended up on one side? lol  It wasn't supposed to be.



tommysgirl said:


> I think it looks great!





tommysgirl said:


> I think it looks great!


Thank you so much' 



szaza said:


> I'm sorry you lost track of the pouring order @dibbles.. I hope you have time for another try, because I love seeing your soaps


Thx so much


----------



## Louise Taylor (Oct 16, 2020)

@Louise Taylor if the batter is emulsified enough to divide into portions, there's no need to mix a lot anymore  just make sure it's really emulsified when you divide your batter. I dream in soap has a really great video about this. I'll attach it if/when I find it.

Thank you


----------



## KimW (Oct 16, 2020)

szaza said:


> Since this challenge has already produced some really pretty non-shimmies, I thought it might be fun to have an un-shimmy entry thread to share pretty 'fails'. Or we could just keep them on this thread. Can I get some opinions on that? I understand if people don't feel comfortable sharing the soaps that didn't turn out how they wanted in an 'entry thread'. I just love seeing 'failed' pours of this technique because they're often just as pretty (or prettier) as the successful ones.


I like the idea!  Even though I've already salted out all my thus far fails into laundry soap, I'm sure I'll have more to come.  LOL!


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 16, 2020)

linne1gi said:


> I mostly hand stir....and wait....and wait.... That seems to be the ticket. More stick blending just accelerates the batter.


I didn't stick blend the second batch at all. I used a whisk and that was it.


----------



## tommysgirl (Oct 16, 2020)

I tried again today with more colors. I think the consistency of the batter was much better this go. I have discovered that if I distract myself by working on a making a small batch of melt and pour embeds while I wait for the lye solution and oils to cool down, I am more likely to successfully leave them alone and reach a workable temp. I lost track of my shimmy pouring order, though, so we will see what happens...


----------



## KimW (Oct 16, 2020)

Third try - getting closer!  So much fun!


----------



## sunnysuds (Oct 17, 2020)

amd said:


> Well, I thought I would take a stab at this last night, but after I had everything mixed up I realized I hadn't lined my mold, so the soap setup too much to pour. Although now I have a bit of freedom in choosing fragrance and color, so I'll make a small batch for myself (as hubby has used up almost all of the last personal soap batch that I made).
> 
> ETA: I knew I had a question to ask... I have a small 600g (oils) T&S mold but it bows a bit. Will the design be affected if I pour and then shore up the sides? Or should I rig up a box to put this in before I pour? Or am I overthinking... I've been known to do that.



I have a regular sized mold, and I cut up cardboard the length and width of my mold, but increased the height and voila...a tall and skinnier mold.  I use costco small garbage liner (print on outside) to cover over the cardboard and in the mold.  Yes, the wrinkle lines on final product are irritating, but I smooth those out after cutting the bars.


----------



## szaza (Oct 17, 2020)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Mine didn't hold its shape' as i've noticed when cutting my 2nd try @ the Shimmy Design this morning.


For as far as I know, that's pretty much how it works, yes. Although having a skinny enough mold is also essential for a good shimmy (the batter has to push into each other to create the s-shape)

@Louise Taylor as promised: 


@bookreader451 what are you using to elevate the side of your mold? Can you increase the elevation and/or use a skinnier mold?

Can't wait to see how it worked out @tommysgirl ! 

Love the result of that last try @KimW ! 
I think it looks like a psychedelic ghost swirl  as for the technique, how wide is your mold? It looks a bit wide for a ts mold, but maybe the batter just didn't come all the way to the top. It's easier to get a good shimmy with a very skinny mold. 

Thanks for the tip @sunnysuds ! That's a great idea!


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 17, 2020)

Uggghhh. I need more containers. Im still waing for my lye to cool, so its not yet an emergency. Im not used to making a batch bigger than my other molds.

I melted my hard fats. Added my soft oils....too much for my regular soaping bowl. So i switched to my big glass pampered chef mixing bowl. I know about the glass, its just gonna be this once. Its still too much. I havent added the lye solution yet, but i presume its gonna fill to the tippy top.

I foresee a big huge mess lol


----------



## earlene (Oct 17, 2020)

I have not even made my first try yet.  Tonight I will be packing some soaping supplies to bring with me so I can make it on my roadtrip.  Hopefully I'll be able to get two or three of attempts in before the deadline.  I leave in the morning & will be driving for 2 days, but I'll have time in the evenings.  Everything else is already packed in the car & there's plenty of room for more.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 17, 2020)

Sooooo lol.

this will be my last attempt. Im pretty sure its not gonna be a shimmy. I am terrible at figuring out  sizing mold i guess. My first appempt was not enough batter, this time i had too much.

After i got all my oils and lye into my not-big-enough bowl, errggg i got air bubbles. Nothing i hate more than bubbles. So i just stirred and stirred till they were gone.

Anyway messy situation here lol. Batter overflowing everywhere. I split into smaller containers and added colors. Decided to use fragrance. But forgot until 1/3 of the way into the pour. Added fragrance hearing @Jersey Girl yelling at me to not do it. But i did it anyway.

I have WAAAAY more batter than i need. Quick wash out my other mold and did an ITP swirl and poured. The overflow batch is probably gonna be nicer lol.

i think its all muddy looking. We will see. I have never used so many gloves or paper towels.

waiting for them to set up a bit to do something with the top


----------



## KimW (Oct 17, 2020)

szaza said:


> Can't wait to see how it worked out @tommysgirl !
> 
> Love the result of that last try @KimW !
> I think it looks like a psychedelic ghost swirl  as for the technique, how wide is your mold? It looks a bit wide for a ts mold, but maybe the batter just didn't come all the way to the top. It's easier to get a good shimmy with a very skinny mold.
> ...


hahaha - thanks, @szaza   I have been liking all my "fails".  Thank you for the tip - I shall make a skinnier mold for the next attempt!


----------



## tommysgirl (Oct 17, 2020)

Still no shimmy. But that's ok. I got some pretty colors


----------



## szaza (Oct 18, 2020)

@Catscankim I'm so sorry about the mess your soap created. I've had the same problem before as well (bigger batch size, not thought through and overflowing batter). I poured all my batter into a cleaned out bucket - most are pp, so lye save. Maybe that could help you out next time. 
I hope your shimmy will be better than you expect! 

@earlene I admire your dedication! 

@tommysgirl I think that would've been a shimmy if you'd have poured the blue on the opposite side  still a very pretty soap!


----------



## AliOop (Oct 18, 2020)

Poured my first try at the TS Shimmy and put it in the insulated bag around 11:30pm. Finished cleaning up and writing the notes on my recipe sheet. I should go to sleep but probably am going to read and unwind. Planning the pour and mixing the colors kinda gets my adrenaline going.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 18, 2020)

I know its too early to unmold, But i just got home from work and pulled it out of the oven to gawk at it. Its been in there with the light on, about 15 hours now. Its still super soft. Is that normal with a taller mold? I have unmolded my other mold at 12 hours in the past. It was still on the softer side, but not like this. Just too soft to cut. The ts one is nearly fluid. I probably could have stuck my finger in it.

My recipe is the same. I only resized it for the mold....ran it through soap calc. Hope i didnt mismeasure something.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 18, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I know its too early to unmold, But i just got home from work and pulled it out of the oven to gawk at it. Its been in there with the light on, about 15 hours now. Its still super soft. Is that normal with a taller mold? I have unmolded my other mold at 12 hours in the past. It was still on the softer side, but not like this. Just too soft to cut. The ts one is nearly fluid. I probably could have stuck my finger in it.
> 
> My recipe is the same. I only resized it for the mold....ran it through soap calc. Hope i didnt mismeasure something.


I haven’t found my T&S to take longer to unmold. Are you sure it actually went through gel phase?


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 18, 2020)

Soooo....I think I’m gonna try one more time. This is my second try. The first one I had a mold fail. I used the tall skinny wood mold from NS. I thought I had bought the silicon liner with it but I hadn’t so it’s 2.5 inches wide which I think makes a difference in the amount of shimmy. Then, as to not waste materials I had the brilliant idea  to make the mold shorter so I made a cardboard divider and inserted it to make it 7 inches long. Well, all went well until the very last pour when the divider gave way and everything gushed underneath it. Second attempt, pictured here I shored up the divider with some clamps. This time it held, but quite a bit of batter Still leaked underneath. Ugh! So I’m gonna try one more time and maybe do as @sunnysuds did with some cardboard along the sides of the mold to make it skinnier. This is a difficult technique. A lot to take into consideration and prep but I love the challenge so maybe third time will be the charm! 



Catscankim said:


> I know its too early to unmold, But i just got home from work and pulled it out of the oven to gawk at it. Its been in there with the light on, about 15 hours now. Its still super soft. Is that normal with a taller mold? I have unmolded my other mold at 12 hours in the past. It was still on the softer side, but not like this. Just too soft to cut. The ts one is nearly fluid. I probably could have stuck my finger in it.
> 
> My recipe is the same. I only resized it for the mold....ran it through soap calc. Hope i didnt mismeasure something.


Mine was softer than normal too but I used more soft oils and more water in order to have a more fluid batter and I’m not sure it completely gelled.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 18, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I haven’t found my T&S to take longer to unmold. Are you sure it actually went through gel phase?


I feel like its still in gel phase lol. The outside of the mold is still super warm. I took it out of all its insulation and placed it on the counter



Jersey Girl said:


> Soooo....I think I’m gonna try one more time. This is my second try. The first one I had a mold fail. I used the tall skinny wood mold from NS. I thought I had bought the silicon liner with it but I hadn’t so it’s 2.5 inches wide which I think makes a difference in the amount of shimmy. Then, as to not waste materials I had the brilliant idea  to make the mold shorter so I made a cardboard divider and inserted it to make it 7 inches long. Well, all went well until the very last pour when the divider gave way and everything gushed underneath it. Second attempt, pictured here I shored up the divider with some clamps. This time it held, but quite a bit of batter Still leaked underneath. Ugh! So I’m gonna try one more time and maybe do as @sunnysuds did with some cardboard along the sides of the mold to make it skinnier. This is a difficult technique. A lot to take into consideration and prep but I love the challenge so maybe third time will be the charm!


I think that one is really pretty!!! You should have submitted it


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 18, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I think that one is really pretty!!! You should have submitted it


Thank you!   It could end up being my entry if I don’t get a better result with my next attempt!    Also thinking about colors...that’s always where I struggle.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 18, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> Thank you!   It could end up being my entry if I don’t get a better result with my next attempt!    Also thinking about colors...that’s always where I struggle.


I struggle with color selection too.

Off topic, my friend (who i literally just saw at the gas station 5 min ago) has JERSEY GIRL on the back window of her truck lol. Im originally from Philly. I met her here about 13 years ago and shes always had that logo. Different truck of course, same logo


----------



## AliOop (Oct 18, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I think that one is really pretty!!! You should have submitted it


Totally agreed! I would be thrilled if mine looked that good.


----------



## tommysgirl (Oct 18, 2020)

szaza said:


> @tommysgirl I think that would've been a shimmy if you'd have poured the blue on the opposite side  still a very pretty soap!


I "thought" I turned the mold with each pour (was supposed to be a color with a thin stripe of natural), but I completely lost my train of thought somewhere and messed up the sequence. Clearly it was worse than I thought because I obviously didn't turn the mold like I thought I did either  Idk what in the world was on my mind, lol!


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 18, 2020)

Ok. Not a good shimmy, but definitely not a soapy fail. It looks way better in person lol. It hardened up a bit after it cooled down lol. I still couldnt wait to see it, so i cut a few bars.its clean up-able lol.

its a keeper, just not for the challenge


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 18, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> Ok. Not a good shimmy, but definitely not a soapy fail. It looks way better in person lol. It hardened up a bit after it cooled down lol. I still couldnt wait to see it, so i cut a few bars.its clean up-able lol.
> 
> its a keeper, just not for the challenge


Wow!  Beautiful!  I like that design!  We shall call it “The Tall Skinny Kimmy”


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 18, 2020)

Glad i used the fo lol


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 18, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> Uggghhh. I need more containers. Im still waing for my lye to cool, so its not yet an emergency. Im not used to making a batch bigger than my other molds.
> 
> I melted my hard fats. Added my soft oils....too much for my regular soaping bowl. So i switched to my big glass pampered chef mixing bowl. I know about the glass, its just gonna be this once. Its still too much. I havent added the lye solution yet, but i presume its gonna fill to the tippy top.
> 
> I foresee a big huge mess lol


Why such a large batch for a challenge?  I use a one pound tall and skinny mold for things like this.  That way I can try more than once if I wish, without having a bunch of soap around that I don't like.


----------



## Louise Taylor (Oct 18, 2020)

szaza said:


> @Louise Taylor as promised:



Thank you


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 18, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> Glad i used the fo lol


Good call!


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 18, 2020)

linne1gi said:


> Why such a large batch for a challenge?  I use a one pound tall and skinny mold for things like this.  That way I can try more than once if I wish, without having a bunch of soap around that I don't like.


I dont have a 1lb mold lol


----------



## szaza (Oct 18, 2020)

Beautiful soaps (as always) @Jersey Girl and @Catscankim ! I love the tall and skinny kimmy. I'd actually love to try to recreate that design 

@Jersey Girl entry pictures aren't supposed to be posted on this thread, only on the entry thread, so I'm afraid you'll have to try at least once more to enter! 

@tommysgirl looking at your soap again I think you might actually have switched sides one too many times (between the white outline on the left and the blue on the right), putting the blue right on top of the pink. But.. It seems like you're really starting to get the hang of the pour and trace control! If you're losing track of the pouring order, it can really help to make a drawing of what you want to do and put your cups in pouring order on the sides you want to use them.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 18, 2020)

@Jersey Girl entry pictures aren't supposed to be posted on this thread, only on the entry thread, so I'm afraid you'll have to try at least once more to enter! 

@szaza. OOPS!   I did try one more attempt today so I’m hoping it’s an improvement but I didn’t realize that so it better be an improvement!


----------



## AliOop (Oct 18, 2020)

My first try, cut while still a bit warm because someone isn't the most patient soaper (ash will be forthcoming, no doubt). Scratching my head a bit at the order in which the the colors came out - it's not the order in which I remember pouring them. 

Decent shimmy except for the bottom layer that went flat (?). Some colors at the top also broke through a little bit because I went too deep when I tried to swirl the top.

I'm going to call it the Sherbet Shimmy in honor of two of my favorite things: ice cream and soap.  And I'm happy to try again because I like the colors and design, I enjoyed the pour, and ... truth be told... I want to play more with the Nurture multi-bar cutter that my husband gave me.  Cuts like buttah.


----------



## tommysgirl (Oct 18, 2020)

AliOop said:


> My first try, cut while still a bit warm because someone isn't the most patient soaper (ash will be forthcoming, no doubt). Scratching my head a bit at the order in which the the colors came out - it's not the order in which I poured them.
> 
> Decent shimmy except for the bottom layer that went flat (?). Some colors at the top also broke through a little bit because I went too deep when I tried to swirl the top.
> 
> ...


Love it! Good job indeed


----------



## Suzette (Oct 18, 2020)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Here is a picture of my 1s shimmy design.


Very pretty!



AliOop said:


> My first try, cut while still a bit warm because someone isn't the most patient soaper (ash will be forthcoming, no doubt). Scratching my head a bit at the order in which the the colors came out - it's not the order in which I poured them.
> 
> Decent shimmy except for the bottom layer that went flat (?). Some colors at the top also broke through a little bit because I went too deep when I tried to swirl the top.
> 
> ...


Love the color combination!



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> As promised here is take #2  on my Shimmy Design. Though its not the Shimmy I was aiming for' it was fun trying.


Ohhh, lovely design.



tommysgirl said:


> Still no shimmy. But that's ok. I got some pretty colors
> 
> View attachment 50648


Great colors!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 18, 2020)

AliOop said:


> My first try, cut while still a bit warm because someone isn't the most patient soaper (ash will be forthcoming, no doubt). Scratching my head a bit at the order in which the the colors came out - it's not the order in which I poured them.
> 
> Decent shimmy except for the bottom layer that went flat (?). Some colors at the top also broke through a little bit because I went too deep when I tried to swirl the top.
> 
> ...


You absolutely nailed this technique!  ♥  My third and final try is resting comfortably and may or may not be ready to unmold  tomorrow.  Really great work @AliOop.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 18, 2020)

Awww thank you @Jersey Girl. Means a lot coming from you!


----------



## szaza (Oct 19, 2020)

That's pretty much a perfect shimmy on the first try @AliOop ! It's normal that the first layer is a bit flat, the other layers kind of drop into it


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Oct 19, 2020)

Attempt no. 2 is tucked away. I might have messed up the pouring (again). I'll just have to wait and see when I cut it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## peachymoon (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm loving everyone's attempts so far! Even the non-shimmies are definitely a work of art. Great job, everybody!


----------



## szaza (Oct 19, 2020)

peachymoon said:


> I'm loving everyone's attempts so far! Even the non-shimmies are definitely a work of art. Great job, everybody!


Totally agree!


----------



## Louise Taylor (Oct 19, 2020)

This is my first try at this technique. I think I poured too thin as when I swapped sides the batter went flat on the bottom for the first pour.  It is a salt bar and colored with alkanet and ultramarine, scented with lavender and Palma rosa EOs.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 19, 2020)

@Louise Taylor I love your colors! And your bravery to try it with salt in the batter. Very pretty outcome. 

@szaza thank you so much for the compliment and the tip! I didn’t know that about the first layer going flat; I thought I’d messed up there. I’ll be trying again, and we shall see if I can pull it off again.


----------



## Louise Taylor (Oct 19, 2020)

@AliOop Thank you


----------



## szaza (Oct 19, 2020)

@Louise Taylor your soap is gorgeous! In my experience batter cannot be too fluid for this technique, so I think you could try again with the same or similar fluidity. The first pour always goes a bit flat, so don't worry about that  I think that if you concentrate on pouring along the wall of the lower side of the mold (/making sure no batter drops into the mold directly) and gently changing sides between pours, you'll find a beautiful shimmy next time!


----------



## Louise Taylor (Oct 19, 2020)

@szaza Thank you, I will try this again


----------



## Jackie Tobey (Oct 19, 2020)

Unfortunately I will not have time to try this again. And I ran out of lye and haven’t received my shipment. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## szaza (Oct 19, 2020)

Too bad @Jackie Tobey !


----------



## AliOop (Oct 19, 2020)

I did want to say that instead of switching hands for the pouring, I turned my mold all the way around after each pour, so I could keep pouring with my dominant hand. I was really worried that this would shake the batter around too much, but Tree Marie did that in one of her videos (not that I'm usually able to duplicate much of anything she does, haha).

I also lined up the cups single-file, in the order of pouring, so I would know to grab whatever cup was next at the top of the line. To me, that was much simpler than another tutorial that I watched, where the soaper lined up two lines of cups, on the opposite side of the pour. In other words, when she poured on the right, she used the cups that were lined up on the left of the mold. That would have scrambled my brain, for sure! 

ETA: I split my batter just before stable emulsion. That way, I could still mix in the dispersed micas with the little frother and not worry about going beyond thin trace. Except I forgot the frother and ended up hand-stirring anyway.


----------



## szaza (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks for sharing these tips @AliOop !


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 20, 2020)

I am confused as to how much to pour before you turn the mold and start pouring on the other side


----------



## szaza (Oct 20, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I am confused as to how much to pour before you turn the mold and start pouring on the other side


The straightforward answer is that it depends on the size of your mold and the amount of blobs/wall pours you want to do. The idea is to make equal sized pours, so divide your batch size by the amount of times you want to switch sides and that's the amount you want to pour before switching. Is that a helpful answer or do you have other concerns?


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 20, 2020)

I am done with this challenge Lol. I tried. Just did my third one and i took a hanger to it. The colors together arent gonna look good with the hanger i dont think.

I started out messing up the color pours. It went downhill from there and i figured i needed to wing it after that. That didnt work. 

And im not good with the hanger.


----------



## szaza (Oct 20, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I am done with this challenge Lol. I tried. Just did my third one and i took a hanger to it. The colors together arent gonna look good with the hanger i dont think.
> 
> I started out messing up the color pours. It went downhill from there and i figured i needed to wing it after that. That didnt work.
> 
> And im not good with the hanger.


I'm so sorry this challenge didn't turned out the way you wanted!


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 20, 2020)

szaza said:


> I'm so sorry this challenge didn't turned out the way you wanted!


It was fun though!! Thats why i did it 3 times lol


----------



## KimW (Oct 20, 2020)

Fifth ( I think) attempt is cut and there is satisfaction and even some glee.  Now onto tweaking, because I can't leave well enough alone.  LOL

Lessons learned for anyone that isn't already an expert (I'm lookin' at you, Miss Beautiful Bars on the First Try @AliOop ):
1.) Don't freakout or give up if your batter starts to thicken.  Just keep pouring, pouring, pouring.  (Rawhide!  I just...it's early...)
2.) Gently tap and shimmy (with the mold on the counter move the long sides back and forth, as you would a thin cake batter) the mold a few times after all pouring is done.  I wasn't tapping my mold for fear of ruining the design, but it appears that's just what I needed to do.  The shimmy seems to have enhanced the "bloop bubble" at the end of the pours - does that make sense?
3.) Pour along the side of the mold that is DOWN.  Yeah.
4.) The skinnier the mold, the better!  Thanks, @szaza !!
5.) Don't be afraid to take your soap out of the oven early.  You might just get cake out of the deal.  That was some right good cake.
6.) There are no failures, just more laundry soap!


----------



## szaza (Oct 20, 2020)

KimW said:


> Fifth ( I think) attempt is cut and there is satisfaction and even some glee.  Now onto tweaking, because I can't leave well enough alone.  LOL
> 
> Lessons learned for anyone that isn't already an expert (I'm lookin' at you, Miss Beautiful Bars on the First Try @AliOop ):
> 1.) Don't freakout or give up if your batter starts to thicken.  Just keep pouring, pouring, pouring.  (Rawhide!  I just...it's early...)
> ...


I'm glad to hear your hard work payd off!


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Oct 20, 2020)

I throw my hands up in defeat! The soap I made yesterday has no shimmy  Nice layers, but no shimmy. I think I could do it if I had a helper whose job would be to turn the mold.


----------



## KimW (Oct 20, 2020)

MarnieSoapien said:


> I throw my hands up in defeat! The soap I made yesterday has no shimmy  Nice layers, but no shimmy. I think I could do it if I had a helper whose job would be to turn the mold.


But it's SO pretty!  Reminds me of a foggy sunrise in the Hollers.  
P.S. I found I really don't need to be in such a hurry when turning my mold...just a thought.


----------



## szaza (Oct 20, 2020)

@MarnieSoapien I wish I could make layers like that


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 20, 2020)

I definitely messed up one of my tries - the batter thickened up so quickly (probably the fragrance oil), so I ended up plopping the colors into the mold and trying to swirl the best I could.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 20, 2020)

I have to say...all these “fails” at this technique have turned out pretty darn amazing!


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 20, 2020)

szaza said:


> The straightforward answer is that it depends on the size of your mold and the amount of blobs/wall pours you want to do. The idea is to make equal sized pours, so divide your batch size by the amount of times you want to switch sides and that's the amount you want to pour before switching. Is that a helpful answer or do you have other concerns?


I was taught to divide the total batter by the number of pours (at least 7).  So that's how I do a shimmy.  Here's an old shimmy of mine. From 2019.


----------



## tommysgirl (Oct 20, 2020)

linne1gi said:


> View attachment 50721


Love the way this actually turned out


----------



## szaza (Oct 21, 2020)

@linne1gi that's a pretty darn pretty soap you got there! 

I know 7 pours is often used, but I've seen both more and less pours and felt a bit of freedom in the amount of pours could help make the technique less intimidating. Sometimes it can be easier to divide by 5, 6 or 8 instead of 7..


----------



## szaza (Oct 21, 2020)

The Entry thread is now open! You can upload your entries until October 27, 2020 at 11:59 pm GMT


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 21, 2020)

szaza said:


> @linne1gi that's a pretty darn pretty soap you got there!
> 
> I know 7 pours is often used, but I've seen both more and less pours and felt a bit of freedom in the amount of pours could help make the technique less intimidating. Sometimes it can be easier to divide by 5, 6 or 8 instead of 7..


Thanks - just shows how a mistake can still look nice.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 22, 2020)

tommysgirl said:


> I think it looks great!


Thank You' 



AliOop said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap I love your color selection. It looks like you are very close to shimmying, too!


Thank you' awww 

Will The Soap Challenge Pictures Be Available For Viewing For Everyone?


----------



## KiwiMoose (Oct 22, 2020)

Wooo!  I'm not in the challenge but I just had to give this a go!  Before I even started pouring I had to abort the mission because the batter thickened up like a biaarrtch!  Opted for a very gloopy line pour and threw a chopstick in there and swirled it.  The colours will look quite good I think, will have to wait for the cut tomorrow to see if it's saleable.  I used white sage and lavender FO with lemongrass EO.
I don't think my recipe is ever going to be thin enough for this pour ( due to the soy wax in my recipe) but I have a 45% OO recipe that I use for Ione swirls that I could try it with sometime. Will post pics of the cut tomorrow.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 22, 2020)

KiwiMoose said:


> Wooo!  I'm not in the challenge but I just had to give this a go!  Before I even started pouring I had to abort the mission because the batter thickened up like a biaarrtch!  Opted for a very gloopy line pour and threw a chopstick in there and swirled it.  The colours will look quite good I think, will have to wait for the cut tomorrow to see if it's saleable.  I used white sage and lavender FO with lemongrass EO.
> I don't think my recipe is ever going to be thin enough for this pour ( due to the soy wax in my recipe) but I have a 45% OO recipe that I use for Ione swirls that I could try it with sometime. Will post pics of the cut tomorrow.


Gosh darn it' but glad u were able to save it & have a pretty soap. Looking forward to you pictures.


----------



## szaza (Oct 22, 2020)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Will The Soap Challenge Pictures Be Available For Viewing For Everyone?


They're in the entry thread that I linked to a few posts up 

Can't wait to see your soap @KiwiMoose !


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 22, 2020)

szaza said:


> The Entry thread is now open! You can upload your entries until October 27, 2020 at 11:59 pm GMT


I've decided to enter the Challenge' being my 1st I'll figure it out as I go. .


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 22, 2020)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I've decided to enter the Challenge' being my 1st I'll figure it out as I go. .


That’s awesome. Go to post #75 in this thread ( I think that was the last entry) copy and paste and add your name to the bottom of the list.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 22, 2020)

1. - Thank you, szaza. I've been meaning to try this again. Didn't turn out so well the first time.
2. MarnieSoapien - I'm not tall or skinny but I think I can make a shimmy!
3. bookreader451 - I tried this before but, I definitely need a second go!
4. dibbles - I'm in and hope I have time for more than one attempt! The outline shimmy continues to elude me.
5. JackieTobey - I’m already intimidated just looking at it. But I’ve learned so much with the last 2 competitions that It will be worth all the frustration and tears. I’m in.
6. DKing - I will make some time for an attempt or two as I already had an idea in my head to try something similar. Now to figure out making a tall mold!
7. AliOOp - getting some soap supplies from an SMF friend this week, so I hope to try this after we get home with all of those.
8. catscankim - ordered a tall skinny mold. hopefully it will be here in time
9.Glendam - This looks like fun!
10. sarahmarah - I’ll give it a whirl
11. linne1gi- This is a fun challenge!
12. Jersey Girl- Been admiring this technique for a while now...time to give it a try!
13. amd - hopefully lucky 13
14.GoatSoapRulz-oohhh my first SMF challenge! I’m so excited! Let’s tackle making this mold first!!
15. KimW - Did a trial run this time, so I'm sure to have something decent for the entry thread! wohoooo  
16. Peachy Clean Soap- Im in' Yay this is my first SMF challenge. Hope I did this right?.

Can I ask what is a Blob in a Tall & Skinny Design?



Jersey Girl said:


> That’s awesome. Go to post #75 in this thread ( I think that was the last entry) copy and paste and add your name to the bottom of the list.


thank you 

Going to ask hubby to make me a Mold' Oh I hope I have enough lye' im waiting on a delivery. I can always pick some up @ our local Lows' its not ( food grade ) but will work in a pinch.  Good Luck My Fellow Soapers' Its an Honor & Pleasure Participating In The Challenge W / Y'all.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 22, 2020)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Can I ask what is a Blob in a Tall & Skinny Design?


I think the term “blob” just refers to the shape you get with each pour.


----------



## szaza (Oct 22, 2020)

Happy to have you on board @Peachy Clean Soap ! 
As @Jersey Girl said, the 'blobs' refer to the shape of the wall pours. I called it that because 'pours' can be confusing if you do several layers before switching sides..


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 22, 2020)

szaza said:


> Happy to have you on board @Peachy Clean Soap !
> As @Jersey Girl said, the 'blobs' refer to the shape of the wall pours. I called it that because 'pours' can be confusing if you do several layers before switching sides..


Thank Ü 



Jersey Girl said:


> I think the term “blob” just refers to the shape you get with each pour.


Thx 

Ive decided to use the corrugated plastic mold Ive already used in my other post. Its easier then trying to make a new mold.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Oct 22, 2020)

szaza said:


> Can't wait to see your soap @KiwiMoose !


Here’s my tall and skinny plop and swirl variation. White Sage and Lavender FO with lemongrass EO.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 22, 2020)

KiwiMoose said:


> Here’s my tall and skinny plop and swirl variation. White Sage and Lavender FO with lemongrass EO.


The usual beautimous soap we've come to expect from you, @KiwiMoose.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 22, 2020)

KiwiMoose said:


> Here’s my tall and skinny plop and swirl variation. White Sage and Lavender FO with lemongrass EO.
> View attachment 50809


Love this result!  Colors are beautiful!


----------



## glendam (Oct 22, 2020)

I tried my attempt today, I tested the fragrance prior (peppermint candy came) from a new supplier and it thickened my 1 oz of soap, so I had to switch fragrance and color scheme last minute.  I should have had my sketch handy as it did get a bit confusing when pouring. i Look forward to seeing how it turns out!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 23, 2020)

KiwiMoose said:


> Here’s my tall and skinny plop and swirl variation. White Sage and Lavender FO with lemongrass EO.
> View attachment 50809


Beautiful' love the colors too.  



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Ive decided to use the corrugated plastic mold Ive already used in my other post. Its easier then trying to make a new mold.


I attempted @ Tall & Skinny Shimmy today the loaf is getting happy lol im excited to see if its worthy of entry' if not I try again.


----------



## Zing (Oct 23, 2020)

MarnieSoapien said:


> I throw my hands up in defeat! The soap I made yesterday has no shimmy  Nice layers, but no shimmy. I think I could do it if I had a helper whose job would be to turn the mold.


  I too wish I could layer like that.  And brilliant job on the color combo!!


KiwiMoose said:


> I use for Ione swirls


How do you spell that again?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 23, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> Soooo....I think I’m gonna try one more time. This is my second try. The first one I had a mold fail. I used the tall skinny wood mold from NS. I thought I had bought the silicon liner with it but I hadn’t so it’s 2.5 inches wide which I think makes a difference in the amount of shimmy. Then, as to not waste materials I had the brilliant idea  to make the mold shorter so I made a cardboard divider and inserted it to make it 7 inches long. Well, all went well until the very last pour when the divider gave way and everything gushed underneath it. Second attempt, pictured here I shored up the divider with some clamps. This time it held, but quite a bit of batter Still leaked underneath. Ugh! So I’m gonna try one more time and maybe do as @sunnysuds did with some cardboard along the sides of the mold to make it skinnier. This is a difficult technique. A lot to take into consideration and prep but I love the challenge so maybe third time will be the charm!


Thats Beautiful 



Catscankim said:


> Ok. Not a good shimmy, but definitely not a soapy fail. It looks way better in person lol. It hardened up a bit after it cooled down lol. I still couldnt wait to see it, so i cut a few bars.its clean up-able lol.
> 
> its a keeper, just not for the challenge


Very Pretty


----------



## KiwiMoose (Oct 24, 2020)

Zing said:


> How do you spell that again?


Aiiiiii
Ohhhhh
Ennnnnnn
Eeeeeeeeee


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 24, 2020)

KiwiMoose said:


> Aiiiiii
> Ohhhhh
> Ennnnnnn
> Eeeeeeeeee


Why did I always think it was an L?  Lol


----------



## glendam (Oct 24, 2020)

So I cut my soap yesterday and there it was, a very nice shimmy in my first bar.  But that was it! All the remaining bars, nothing!  just lateral drop swirls.  I will have to study the video to see what happened differently with the end bar, as far as the pour.


----------



## earlene (Oct 24, 2020)

As it turns out, my travel scale wasn't working, so I checked the batteries.  They had leaked inside, so I cleaned that up as best as I could, but had to shop for replacement batteries, which I was too tired to do the days of long driving.  When I finally got the new batteries I was raring to go, but it still didn't work.  I tried cleaning it again to no avail.  Guess that scale is ruined.  Ah well.  I went on a search for a decent scale to take it's place, but with so little time and so few options in the stores I went to, I gave up.  There just wasn't enough time to find a replacement scale and make this soap while still on the road.  I am bummed!

I am loving the entries so far, though.  Beautiful,* linne1gi, dibbles* & *Jersey Girl.*


----------



## KimW (Oct 24, 2020)

earlene said:


> As it turns out, my travel scale wasn't working, so I checked the batteries.  They had leaked inside, so I cleaned that up as best as I could, but had to shop for replacement batteries, which I was too tired to do the days of long driving.  When I finally got the new batteries I was raring to go, but it still didn't work.  I tried cleaning it again to no avail.  Guess that scale is ruined.  Ah well.  I went on a search for a decent scale to take it's place, but with so little time and so few options in the stores I went to, I gave up.  There just wasn't enough time to find a replacement scale and make this soap while still on the road.  I am bummed!
> 
> I am loving the entries so far, though.  Beautiful,* linne1gi, dibbles* & *Jersey Girl.*


Oh no, earlene!  I'm bummed with you.  Maybe you could do volume measurements just for the challenge (I think I read where you've done this before...)?  bummmmmmmmmed.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 24, 2020)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I attempted @ Tall & Skinny Shimmy today the loaf is getting happy lol im excited to see if its worthy of entry' if not I try again.


OMG Bummed my soap turned out Dry & Crumbly' it was hard to cut too, maybe I didn't SB good enough cause the soap looked oily in the cups after I separated & add'ed color, also on my SB the batter was separating. I'll try again, hopefully I can come up w/ a half decent shimmy design.


----------



## szaza (Oct 24, 2020)

@glendam I also see a difference in shimmy between end bars and middle bars.. I blame my (cardboard) mold for bulging in the middle. I've also heard the opposite: people who tend to pour less on the edges when going back and forth and therefore have better middle bars (now that I think about it, maybe I'm just an over enthusiastic pour starter)

@earlene I'm so sorry you don't get to make soap because of technical issues! Would've loved to see your entry! 

@Peachy Clean Soap fingers crossed your next attempt will not give you issues! 

Also, I adore all the entries so far!! Can't wait to see more


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 24, 2020)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Ive decided to use the corrugated plastic mold Ive already used in my other post. Its easier then trying to make a new mold.





Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Beautiful' love the colors too.





Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I attempted @ Tall & Skinny Shimmy today the loaf is getting happy lol im excited to see if its worthy of entry' if not I try again.





Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Very Pretty





Peachy Clean Soap said:


> OMG Bummed my soap turned out Dry & Crumbly' it was hard to cut too, maybe I didn't SB good enough cause the soap looked oily in the cups after I separated & add'ed color, also on my SB the batter was separating. I'll try again, hopefully I can come up w/ a half decent shimmy design.


Sorry guys Im supposed to "Merge" my messages together' not sure how to do this? Hope this is correct? 


szaza said:


> @glendam I also see a difference in shimmy between end bars and middle bars.. I blame my (cardboard) mold for bulging in the middle. I've also heard the opposite: people who tend to pour less on the edges when going back and forth and therefore have better middle bars (now that I think about it, maybe I'm just an over enthusiastic pour starter)
> 
> @earlene I'm so sorry you don't get to make soap because of technical issues! Would've loved to see your entry!
> 
> ...


Thx so much 



Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Sorry guys Im supposed to "Merge" my messages together' not sure how to do this? Hope this is correct?
> 
> Thx so much


OMG Thats a long thread' yikes


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 24, 2020)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> OMG Thats a long thread' yikes


How do you merge the threads/replies?  I’m a computer dork.


----------



## Suzette (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> How do you merge the threads/replies?  I’m a computer dork.


Same here.  Curious to know how too.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 24, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> How do you merge the threads/replies?  I’m a computer dork.


I'm the biggest dork, Haven't a clue what the hell I should be doing' As far as merging post' Ugh. not to mention a soap fail. but on a good note' love all your post!.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 24, 2020)

@earlene  

@glendam @szaza My best shimmies are always in the middle. The ends tend to be a bit flatter, and I have a feeling that I actually pour more at the beginning. Also make sure you are pouring along the wall, which might help avoid a drop swirl look. Just a thought.


----------



## glendam (Oct 24, 2020)

dibbles said:


> @earlene
> 
> @glendam @szaza My best shimmies are always in the middle. The ends tend to be a bit flatter, and I have a feeling that I actually pour more at the beginning. Also make sure you are pouring along the wall, which might help avoid a drop swirl look. Just a thought.


Thank you! That makes a lot of sense, I will keep that in mind!


----------



## glendam (Oct 24, 2020)

szaza said:


> @glendam I also see a difference in shimmy between end bars and middle bars.. I blame my (cardboard) mold for bulging in the middle. I've also heard the opposite: people who tend to pour less on the edges when going back and forth and therefore have better middle bars (now that I think about it, maybe I'm just an over enthusiastic pour starter)
> 
> @earlene I'm so sorry you don't get to make soap because of technical issues! Would've loved to see your entry!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the feedback! I am glad to know there is a reason for the random success on only a few bars from the same mold.


----------



## earlene (Oct 25, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> How do you merge the threads/replies?  I’m a computer dork.




Regular users cannot merge threads.  Only the admins can merge threads.

If you want to reply to multiple users in one reply, however, that's a question for another forum:  SMF Announcements, Comments, Help & Rules
Post a question there by starting a new thread on the topic.  I don't think there is a recent thread asking that question, and if there is an old one, it's probably too old to be applicable anymore as we have had a few updates to the forum, so the how-to would probably be out-dated.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 25, 2020)

earlene said:


> Regular users cannot merge threads.  Only the admins can merge threads.
> 
> If you want to reply to multiple users in one reply, however, that's a question for another forum:  SMF Announcements, Comments, Help & Rules
> Post a question there by starting a new thread on the topic.  I don't think there is a recent thread asking that question, and if there is an old one, it's probably too old to be applicable anymore as we have had a few updates to the forum, so the how-to would probably be out-dated.


That’s exactly what I’m asking. I’ll do that. Thank you!


----------



## Primrose (Oct 25, 2020)

I have been frantically moving house, and it's finally over so I'm back to the forum! Loving the discussion here and the entries thus far. I've done one of these previously and always wanted another go. I will do it again but alas, unlikely to be in time for this challenge! Moving sucks!


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 25, 2020)

I am going with my first attempt.  my second was better but the two purples ended up being to close in color.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 25, 2020)

Congratulations everyone on the terrific soaps!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 25, 2020)

szaza said:


> That's such a happy looking soap @Peachy Clean Soap !
> I think your mold might still be a bit wide for a good shimmy (maybe they should call it the tall and anorexic shimmy, because a very slim mold is important in this technique). If you want to try again with the same mold you could try to elevate it slightly more while pouring on the opposite side. Also make sure to really pour along the wall. I hope you keep trying! And as @AliOop said, if you keep going like this, you'll be eligible to enter soon


I'm not sure if I replied' to you but wanted to thank you for your input its so appreciated. This Shimmy design is tricky' goodness.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 26, 2020)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I'm not sure if I replied' to you but wanted to thank you for your input its so appreciated. This Shimmy design is tricky' goodness.


@Peachy Clean Soap Edited: NM you fixed it. Pretty soap!

As usual, I didn't notice that the entry deadline was tomorrow. Not sure if I can squeeze in another try before then. Wishing I had just submitted my first try instead of posting it here, since nothing has come close since then.


----------



## szaza (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm so sorry your later attempts didn't work out as well as your first one @AliOop ! 
The deadline is officially tomorrow at 11:59 GMT, but since that is the middle of the night (for me locally - for you it's probably early evening), I might not be able to close the entry thread in time.. Would a few extra hours help you to be able to enter?


----------



## AliOop (Oct 26, 2020)

Thank you, @szaza, it might help! My time zone is GMT - 6hours.  Would that be 6pm my time? If so, and if I'm able to make a batch tonight, then it would be helpful to have a few extra hours for unmolding, cutting, and (my nemesis) photographing. I'll let you know if I'm able to pull off another batch this evening. Thank you!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 26, 2020)

AliOop said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap Edited: NM you fixed it. Pretty soap!
> 
> As usual, I didn't notice that the entry deadline was tomorrow. Not sure if I can squeeze in another try before then. Wishing I had just submitted my first try instead of posting it here, since nothing has come close since then.


Totally understand' I liked my 1st too that I posted here, but equally happy w/ my 4th & final try. Hopefully youll have time to squeeze in an entry.


----------



## szaza (Oct 26, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Thank you, @szaza, it might help! My time zone is GMT - 6hours.  Would that be 6pm my time? If so, and if I'm able to make a batch tonight, then it would be helpful to have a few extra hours for unmolding, cutting, and (my nemesis) photographing. I'll let you know if I'm able to pull off another batch this evening. Thank you!!


Yup, that's correct! 
Also for others, if you're in a pinch, don't give up just yet, you have a few more hours than the official deadline


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 26, 2020)

Everybodys entries so far are gorgeous!!


----------



## AliOop (Oct 27, 2020)

Try #4 is wrapped up for the night. Used @Jersey Girl's suggestion and lined the mold with freezer paper instead. Definitely made the pour easier since I wasn't trying to avoid the liner-mold gap. 

But I didn't think of adding extra batter to account for not having the thick silicone liner inside the mold, soooo my bars may be a short and skinny shimmy.  

As they say, if it's not one thing, it's your mother.  

_PS - I love my mom and often tease her with that, so please don't PM me about disrespecting my elders, k? _


----------



## AliOop (Oct 27, 2020)

Ah well, it seems that each try is worse than the next, per the pic below. Top soap is first try, which is disqualified from entering since I posted the pic here. At the time, I was thinking, "That was easy! That was fun! I'll just make another one." _(said in a sing-song voice like playground kids)._

My second soap was shredded bc it was lye-heavy, so the middle pic is my third try. You can see the shimmy slipping away...

The soap on the bottom is my fourth try. I didn’t calculate for the extra batter needed when lining with freezer paper instead of the thick silicone mold. So it is a not-tall-not-skinny-not-shimmy. 

I'm out of time before the cut-off, so good luck to all who entered. Really beautiful soaps there!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 27, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Ah well, it seems that each try is worse than the next, per the pic below. Top soap is first try, which is disqualified from entering since I posted the pic here. At the time, I was thinking, "That was easy! That was fun! I'll just make another one." _(said in a sing-song voice like playground kids)._
> 
> My second soap was shredded bc it was lye-heavy, so the middle pic is my third try. You can see the shimmy slipping away...
> 
> ...


I’m really sorry the soap gods were not kind to you the last couple try’s.  Your first attempt was really terrific. I made the same mistake of putting up a picture in the sign up thread of one of my attempts thinking I could use it for my entry if need be. This was not an easy technique and I think it’s hard to get consist results.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 27, 2020)

@Jersey Girl you are so sweet, thank you! 

I'm just glad there isn't a $100k prize check, or even a $5 gift certificate to soap supplier. Then I'd be really mad at myself.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 27, 2020)

AliOop said:


> @Jersey Girl you are so sweet, thank you!
> 
> I'm just glad there isn't a $100k prize check, or even a $5 gift certificate to soap supplier. Then I'd be really mad at myself.


You know that $5 gift certificate would cost you $100. Lol


----------



## AliOop (Oct 27, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> You know that $5 gift certificate would cost you $100. Lol


SSHHHHHH our husbands might hear you say that!!!   

Mine used to  tell people how much money we saved because I made all of our soap. He hasn't said that for a long time tho.


----------



## sarahmarah (Oct 27, 2020)

I dropped the ball this month. A lot going on.
BUT—
I’m so impressed with these entries! You guys did amazing! What an inspiration


----------



## glendam (Oct 27, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Ah well, it seems that each try is worse than the next, per the pic below. Top soap is first try, which is disqualified from entering since I posted the pic here. At the time, I was thinking, "That was easy! That was fun! I'll just make another one." _(said in a sing-song voice like playground kids)._
> 
> My second soap was shredded bc it was lye-heavy, so the middle pic is my third try. You can see the shimmy slipping away...
> 
> ...


I like those colors, it’s like a pastel contemporary painting


----------



## Zing (Oct 28, 2020)

Love all the entries and commentaries on this thread and _especially _the gripping documentary posted by @Jersey Girl .  This design has been on my bucket list for awhile, but first I have to get a tall mold.  And I'll just add -- warmly and with great affection --


AliOop said:


> SSHHHHHH our husbands might hear you say that!!!  Mine used to tell people how much money we saved because I made all of our soap. He hasn't said that for a long time tho.


 that some of us have wives (** rushes to erase Brambleberry.com shopping cart**).


----------



## szaza (Oct 28, 2020)

The entry thread is now closed. All participants will receive a voting link within the next couple of hours.

@AliOop I'm so sorry you weren't able to recreate your first beautiful shimmy! This technique is indeed a lot trickier than it looks..


----------



## AliOop (Oct 28, 2020)

@szaza It sure is! I feel lucky to have made one that was almost technically correct (except for those pesky blobs at the top from trying to swirl).

@Zing  what cart? I don't see no cart... 

@glendam thank you so much! It makes me want rainbow sherbet


----------



## earlene (Oct 28, 2020)

I did finally buy a replacement scale at Target (should have tried there first!)  But the batch I made thickened up to fast & I had to alter my design.  Knowing it wasn't going to be a shimmy, I went ahead and started a new batch by partially masterbatching the oils into a container and took it on the road with me, planning to finish up the soap the next night.

But that didn't happen. I concluded there was no way the soap would have time to harden enough to be unmolded and cut and photographed in time for the deadline. So I chose a decent night's sleep over stressing myself out knowing I couldn't meet the deadline. Even 6 extra hours would likely not have been enough, as it turns out as I ended up blowing a tire on the interstate in the pouring rain the next afternoon. Kitty Baby and I sat in the car on the shoulder for just under 2 hours waiting for a tow to a tire place, where my spare was put on for me. Once we arrived to our hotel that night, my exhaustion would have prevented me from going through all that with the soap, so I'm glad I chose sleep over stress. The next day I got the blown tire replaced for free because it was still under warranty & I have hazard insurance on my tires. Then drove the final few hundred miles home.

I still haven't unmolded or cut the soap I did make; maybe later tonight or tomorrow morning.  Today I chose a day of rest, refusing to deal with anything other than a good book until I finished the last page.

Perhaps I can get to making the shimmy with the partially masterbatches oils as planned in the next couple of days.  I'll be sure to post an update and photo if it is at least halfway decent looking.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 28, 2020)

AliOop said:


> SSHHHHHH our husbands might hear you say that!!!
> 
> Mine used to  tell people how much money we saved because I made all of our soap. He hasn't said that for a long time tho.


Oh my gosh Ive gone through so much soap supplies, I've got to order more butters, colors & EO & now a book.  They don't understand Its a soaper thing.


----------



## Dibennett (Oct 28, 2020)

What are the perfect dimensions of the height of the mould for this technique?


----------



## szaza (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm so sorry about all the troubles you had @earlene . I hope you'll have a few relaxing days now after all that! 



Dibennett said:


> What are the perfect dimensions of the height of the mould for this technique?


I'm not sure about the height.. With is important and should be very slim, I'm not sure how height impacts the design other than that it should compensate for the with to get a decent sized bar (and enough space for several wall pours). My mold is 4,5x9cm (WxH). It works well, but perfect..? Not sure at all.


----------



## earlene (Oct 30, 2020)

Dibennett said:


> What are the perfect dimensions of the height of the mould for this technique?



If you search Tall & Skinny moulds they should give you measurements for the soap that will be produced.  I have seen some variations.  When I made my adaptation to my Essential Depot mold (see _this thread_) I used the measurements for a soap that would end up being 2.25 inches wide; height with my mold can be as tall as 3.7 inches high, but it can be less, depending on how full I pour the batter. Thickness of the soap is a personal choice. Some choose 1 inch thick; I prefer 1.25 to 1.5 inches thick. I expect you would measure in cm, so use a convertor to determine the appropriate numbers.


----------



## szaza (Oct 31, 2020)

And the winners are.....

1st place: @Jersey Girl 
2nd place (with only one vote difference): @dibbles 
3rd place: @glendam 

Congrats to all! I really enjoyed watching all your hard work this month!!


----------



## AliOop (Oct 31, 2020)

Way to go, soapers!  Very well-deserved!!


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 31, 2020)

szaza said:


> And the winners are.....
> 
> 1st place: @Jersey Girl
> 2nd place (with only one vote difference): @dibbles
> ...


Congrats!!!! @Jersey Girl this is three months in a row! Right? THIS is why i try to copy your designs lol

This was a hard vote. They were all beautiful


----------



## tommysgirl (Oct 31, 2020)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## earlene (Oct 31, 2020)

Fabulous soaps, ladies!  Congratulations.


----------



## Suzette (Oct 31, 2020)

Congratulations @Jersey Girl, @dibbles and @glendam!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 31, 2020)

Thank you for the votes! Congratulations to Jersey Girl and glendam! This isn't an easy technique, and I think everyone did a great job - especially those of you who were trying it for the first time.

Thank you szaza for hosting a fun challenge!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 31, 2020)

Wow!   I’m kind of at a loss for words!  @dibbles your soap was stunning. @glendam yours was gorgeous as well.  Congratulations!  I loved every one of them and as I mentioned in another post, the self proclaimed “fails” were amazing!  @AliOop you nailed it on your first try and I feel terrible that you couldn’t enter it. We all learned a lesson from that!  This was my first time attempting this technique and after my mold fail and video (which I’m not counting). Lol, I tried twice more. I came very close to throwing in the towel but my husband encouraged me to give it one more go. It’s tricky!  I would most likely not be trying these difficult design techniques if it weren’t for this forum.  Thank you to everyone who takes the time to host the challenges and to everyone who so graciously offers their knowledge on this forum.


----------



## KimW (Oct 31, 2020)

Wohoooo - Congrats, ladies!  Such beautiful creations!


----------



## Jackie Tobey (Nov 2, 2020)

Congratulations to the winners. Excellent job!!


----------

